# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Misteret e krerëve të Byrosë Politike të PPSH

## Albo

Cilat janë të fshehtat e njeriut të cilësuar si krahu i djathtë i ish-udhëheqësit komunist Enver Hoxha 

*Katër misteret që shoqëruan Hysni Kapon*


Erion HABILAJ

Gazeta "Tirana Observer" nis rubrikën "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur". Çdo ditë, në qendër të rubrikës do të jetë një personazh, i cili është larguar nga jeta, duke lënë mister shumë ngjarje në të cilat ata vetë kanë qenë protagonistë apo viktima. Qëllimi i rubrikës është të nxjerrë në pah momentet më të dyshimta të jetës së këtyre personazheve me fakte që tregojnë një tjetër anë të asaj çfarë është thënë deri më sot. Sot do të fillojmë me sekretarin e Partisë së Punës, Hysni Kapon, ndërsa në ditët në vazhdim do të shkruajmë për Mehmet Shehun, Kadri Hazbiun, Shefqet Peçin, Drita Kosturin, Liri Gegën, Beqir Ballukun etj.
*
Sekretet që mori me vete Hysni Kapo*

Më 23 shtator të vitit 1979, dy vjet e disa muaj para vrasjes së Mehmet Shehut, vdes krahu i djahtë i Enver Hoxhës. Vdekja e sekretarit të PPSH-së, është një nga misteret më të mëdha të figurës së tij. Shëndeti i 69-vjeçarit u rrokullis me një shpejtësi marramendëse brenda një viti, nga një ankim i vogël për frymëmarrjen, në heqjen e pjesës më të madhe të organeve të tij. Pas një spazme të shkurtër në Konferencën e Gruas në Durrës, Kapo u gjend menjëherë i rrethuar nga bluza të bardha, të cilat dhanë alarmin për gjendjen shëndetësore të tij. Një alarm që i është dukur fals, ish-komisarit të Brigadës së Pestë Sulmuese, që cilësohej një nga njerëzit më inteligjentë të udhëheqjes së asaj kohe. Shqetësimet për një alarm të paqenë i kishte rrëfyer edhe në mjediset më të afërta të tij. Ndërkohë, Enver Hoxha i alarmuar për shëndetin e tij, urdhëron mjekët që ta dërgonin Hysni Kapon në Francë për një operacion. Dhe në gjithë këtë situatë, një ministër shëndetësie, i cili niset për në Paris me urdhër të Ramiz Alisë, apostafat për të mësuar gjendjen shëndetësore të numrit 2 të shtetit, por që s'mbërriti asnjëherë në atë klinikë.

*Sëmundja që i kushtoi shtrenjtë*

Ka qenë qershori i viti 1978, kur Hysniu Kapo ka ndier për herë të parë një farë spazme. Pra, një farë ndërprerje të frymëmarrjes për momentin. Ka qenë Kongresi i Gruas dhe Hysniu ishte në Durrës. Gjithsesi, ai nuk bëri zë. Pas kësaj nuk do të kalonte as një javë kur do të ndiente sërish të njëjtën gjë. Ishte data 22 qershor 1978 kur Hysniu, sa çua nga gjumi, ndjeu një shkëputje. Nuk mundi të rrinte më dhe u shtri. Të nesërmen, më 23 qershor, gjendja e Hysniut u rëndua më shumë. Atë ditë iu shfaqën shenjat e para të infarktit. Më 25 qershor ishte pikërisht Plenumi i Komitetit Qendror për Ushtrinë. Aty u kërkua dhe materiali i punuar nga Hysniu, pavarësisht se ishte i pjesshëm, për shkak të infarktit, pasi materiali që kishte paraqitur kryeministri Mehmet Shehu u konsiderua shumë euforik. Që në datën 24 qershor, pra një ditë para plenumit që po flasim, u bë shumë i domosdoshëm regjimi i shtratit. Që atë ditë u krijua ekipi i posaçëm i grupit të mjekëve që do të mbanin në mbikëqyrje shëndetin e Hysniut. Ai ndenji tri javë në regjim shtrati, pa lëvizur fare. Mjek personal i tij ka qenë gjithmonë Dine Abazi, ku përveç tij ishin dhe mjekët Sali Berisha, Sabit Brokaj dhe Ylli Popa. Por prania e tyre dhe këshillat e tyre t tepruara i krijuan Hysniut se ai mbarte një sëmundje të rëndë gjë që ndikonte tek gjendja psikologjike e tij. Duke parë gjendjen e tij të rëndë shëndetsore u vendos që në shkurt të 1979 Hysniu të shkonte në Francë për tu vizituar. Por pas vizitës në Francë Hysniu filloi të përballej me një numër të madh infeksionesh. Sipas njerëzve që i kanë ndenjur atij pranë në ato momente ai kalonte pothuajse çdo muaj nga një infeksion. Kjo bëri që që të vendosej që ai të dërgohej prapë për kurim në Francë.

*Vizitat e dytë në Paris*

Ky vendim ra në kundërshtim me Hysniun i cili nuk pranonte të shkonte për kurim përsëri në Francë, pasi ai dëshironte të qëndronte në Shqipëri dhe t ë mjekohej këtu. Por një takim i Enverit me të dhe një këmunglje e këtij të fundit që miku i tij i ngushtë mjekohej në Francë do të bënte që Hysniu më se fundmi të pranonte vajtjen në klinikën franceze. Ishte fillimi i gushtit 1979 kur Hysniu i shoqëruar me bashkëshorten e tij dhe me mjekët e tij Dine Abazi, Petrit Gaçe dhe Fejzo Bino etj, u nisën drejt Parisit. Të nesërmen mbërriti në Paris edhe ministri i Shëndetësisë, Llambi Ziçishti, dhe më mbrapa edhe shumë shokë të tjerë, deri te Ramiz Alia. Pasi shkuam atje, Petrit Gaçe u kërkoi mjekëve francezë gjatë konsulencës me ta që të bëhej një operacion poliativ. Kjo do të thoshte për të bërë operacion mbi atë çfarë konstatohej, pra që dukej, të cilat ishin kisti në pankreas dhe koliçistiti, të cilat u vërtetuan pas shumë e shumë analizash. Doktorët francezë kërkuan operacion radikal, gjoja t'i zgjatnin dhe dy vjet jetën, me justifikimin që t'i shërbente dhe sadopak popullit të vetë. Operacioni radikal ishte një operacion i përgjithshëm që kishte të bënte me heqjen e pjesës më të madhe të organeve të brendshme, por e keqja ishte se kërkohej të bëhej vetëm mbi baza dyshimi, pra e gjitha kjo, siç thoshte edhe Petrit Gaçja, do të bëhej duke mos pasur asnjë metastazë. Pra, këtu bëhej fakt i kryer ajo që nuk ishte konstatuar saktësisht. Për këtë nuk u pyetën as familjarët të pranishëm atje. Pas një operacioni që zgjati orë e orë Hysni Kapo vdiq. Dhimbja do të shpërthente tek familjarët e tij dhe te dsa nga mjekët e tij personalë por jo tek disa nga anëtarët e Byrosë që kishin shkuar për të shoqëruar Hysni Kapon në Francë. Sipas njerëzve që kanë asistuar atje disa nga anëtarët e Byrosë që ndodheshin aty dukej sikur vdekje e Hysniut pritej dhe nuk shfaqën fare habi ose dhimbje për humbjen e krahut të djathtë të Enver Hoxhës.
Por ndryshe nga një raport i mjekëve shqiptarë që deklaronin se zemra e Hysniut nuk e kishte përballuar operacionin në raportin e atyre francezë shkruhej se zemra e Hysni Kapos kishte qenë në gjendje të mirë dhe e kishte përballuar me sukses operacionin.

*Sekreti i incidentit të Korfuzit*

Ishte 17 shkurt 1947, kur Hysni Kapos, do i caktohej një nga detyrat më të rëndësishme të asaj kohe të përfaqsonte Shqipërinë në Këshillin e Sigurimit në OKB. Ai duhej të përballej me akuzat që i bëheshin Shqipërisë nga Anglia në lidhje me incidentin e 22 tetorit 1946, në Kanalin e Korfuzit, ku një anije angleze shpërtheu, pasi ra në një minë. Në raportin e tij ai mbrojti me forcë se faktin se forcat partizane nuk kishin fare dijeni për minat që shkaktoi shpërthimin e anijeve angleze. Por në fakt sipas dokumenteve rezultoi se ishte e kundërta. Nuk dihet përse ai mbajti atë variant të cilin ai e mbrojti me shumë ngulm dhe me dokumenta për mospërfshirjen e Shqipërisë në vendosjne e minave.

*Bisedat enigmë me Enverin dhe marrëdhëniet me anëtarët e tjerë të Byrosë*

Askush nuk e di edhe sot temat e bisedave që Hysniu ka bërë me Enverin lidhur me organizimin e Byrosë Politike. Sipas disa njerëzve që kanë qenë shumë pranë të dy figurave të asaj kohe, Enveri i shumë raporteve të Hysnit dhe kishte nj besim të verbër te ai. Enveri i dëgjonte gjithnjë këshillat e Hysniut. Por njëkohëshit edhe Hysniu i qëndronte gjithnjë pranë Enverit dhe ishte bërë krahu i djathtë i tij. Sipas shumë personave të asaj kohe Hysniu e donte shumë Enverin dhe mundohej që ai të mos lodhej shumë pas sëmundjes që kaloi udhëheqësi në vitet '70. Në atë kohë një vdekje e Enverit do të thoshte që në vend të tij të ishte Hysniu, por sipas njerëzve që qëndronin pranë të kë tij të fundit ai nuk e quante kurrë vetën veten numrin dy dhe nuk kishte ambicie për të zënë këtë post.

*Kundërshtitë e Hysniut për anëtarët e rinj të Byrosë*

Vetëm paak kohë para vdekjes Hysniu kishte shtruar një problem atë të futjes në Byronë Politike të disa personazheve që vinin nga klasa punëtiore, por që nuk kishin nivel për atë detyrë. Sipas tij këta nuk ishin të aftë për të mbajtur poste të tilla dhe kjo kishte rënduar në jetën politike shoqërore të vendit. Hysniu disa herë kishte kërkuar që një gjë e tillë të mos realizohej, por kishte hasur në kundërshti sipas tij meqë brezi i tij po vinte duke u plakur stafeta u duhej lënë fëmijve të shumë nga njerëzve që ishin pranë kësaj Partie dhe që i kishin të gjitha cilësitë si arsimin në universitetet tona apo të huaja po ashtu edhe shumë karakteristika të tjera pozitive. Por raportte që kishte Hysniu me anëtarët e vjetër të Byrosë ishin krejt të kundërta. Ai kishte marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera si me ish-ministrin e Brendshëm Kadri Hazbiu ashtu edhe me kryeministrin Mehmet Shehu. Sipas burimeve të asaj kohe të dy këto figura kishin një respekt për Husniun dhe nuk ja bënin kurrë llafin dy. Përveç kësaj, Hysni Kapo ishte edhe një figurë ekuilibruese në atë kohë. Personalitete të asaj kanë thënë se nëse Hysniu, do të ishte gjallë ai do të kishte mundur të shpëtonte denigrimin e Mehmetit që çoi në vetëvrasjen e këtij të fundit dhe pushkatimin e Kadri Hazbiut.
*
Fakte mbi vdekjen*

Më 24 qershor 1978, Hysni Kapos i shfaqen problemet e para shëndetësore, ku më shqetësuese ishin problemet e infarktit.

Në shkurt të vitit 1979, Hysni Kapo kryen vizitën e parë në një klinikë të specializuar në Paris. Pas kësaj vizite, gjendja e tij fillon e rëndohet më shumë.

Hysni Kapo niset për herë të dytë në Francë për të kryer një operacion, i cili mund të shërbente në përmirësimin e shëndetit të tij.

Përveç stafit mjekësor francez, në operacion asistuan edhe disa nga mjekët shqiptarë që bënin pjesë në stafin e tij mjekësor.

Gjatë kohës së qëndrimit të tij në spital shkuan në Francë edhe shumë anëtarë të Byrosë Politike, ndër ta edhe Ramiz Alia.

Hysni Kapo u sëmur në rrethana, të cilat edhe sot nuk janë zbardhur plotësisht, kjo ka bërë që të spekulohet tepër lidhur me këtë fakt.

Më datën 23 qershor të vitit 1979, në Spitalin "BROUSSAIS" në Paris pas një operacioni që zgjati me orë të tëra, Hysni Kapo vdiq.

Dyshimet më të mëdha lidhur me vdekjen e tij ekzistojnë, nëse është helmuar apo jo.
*
4 misteret*

1. Vdekja e Hysni Kapos ndodhi në rrethana misterioze. Edhe pse kanë kaluar 27 vjet, ende nuk kemi një variant të qartë të vdekjes që ndodhi në një spital në Paris. Dyshimet janë për një helmim dhe jo nga një vdekje natyrale. Pas kaq vitesh vjen nga një fakt domethënës i vërtetuar. Në spitalin e Parisit ai kishte deklaruar që kërkonte të kthehej në Tiranë për të bërë një bisedë me Enverin. Një bisedë që nuk u bë kurrë dhe nuk dihej tema e saj.

2. Varianti që Hysni Kapo mbajti në Këshillin e Sigurimit për incidentin e Kanalit të Korfuzit mbetet edhe sot konfuz. Ai kishte deklaruar se forcat partizane nuk kishin fare dijeni për minat që shkaktoi shpërthimin e anijeve angleze. Por në fakt, sipas dokumenteve, rezultoi se ishte e kundërta. Nuk dihet përse ai mbajti atë variant.

3. Askush nuk e di edhe sot temat e bisedave që Hysniu ka bërë me Enverin lidhur me organizimin e Byrosë Politike. Në atë kohë, një vdekje e Enverit do të thoshte që në vend të tij të ishte Hysniu. Por ky variant u prish me vdekjen e e tij në Paris.

4. Përplasjet e Hysni Kapos me anëtarë të Byrosë Politike lidhur me futjen në Byro të disa personazheve që vinin nga klasa punëtore, por që nuk kishin nivel për atë detyrë. Hysniu disa herë kishte kërkuar që një gjë e tillë të mos realizohej, por kishte hasur në kundërshti.
*
Jeteshkrimi*

Emri: Hysni
Mbiemri: Kapo
Vendlindja: Tërbaç, Vlorë
Aktiviteti
Gjatë jetës së tij, Hysni Kapo pati disa funksione, si komisar politik i qarkut të Vlorës, përgjegjës ushtarak i gjithë qarkut të Vlorës, komisar i Zonës së Parë Operative Vlorë Gjirokastër, komisar i Brigadës së 5 të Sulmuese, anëtar i Shtabit të Divizionit të Parë, komisar i Korparmatës së Parë.
Hysni Kapo ishte për shumë vjet anëtar i Byrosë Politike, sekretar i KQ të PPSH së, anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të Frontit Demokratik dhe anëtar i Këshillit të Mbrojtjes.
1947-1948 ka qenë edhe zëvendësministër i Punëve të Jashtme.
1950-1956 ka pasur edhe detyrën zëvendëskryeministrit dhe e ministrit të Bujqësisë 1954 - 1955. Në vitet 1948 1950 ishte drejtor Politik i Ushtrisë Popullore. Më pas sekretar i PPSH së nga Kongresi i III i kësaj partie (1956) e deri në vdekje (1979).
Ai ishte zëvendës ministri i Jashtëm në periudhën më të rëndësishme të marrëdhënieve shqiptaro jugosllave.
Hysni Kapo ishte deputet në të gjitha legjislaturat e Kuvendit Popullor 

_Tirana Observer
18 Korrik 2006_

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur   
* 
Cilat janë të fshehtat e njeriut që drejtoi për 25 vjet ministrinë e brendshme*


*Shtatë misteret e Kadri Hazbiut*

Armand JONUZI

Misteret e jetës së Kadri Hazbiut, ministrit të Brendshëm më jetëgjatë të Shqipërisë, do të jenë sot në fokus të rubrikës "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur". Ish-ministri i Brendshëm, njeriu që luftoi për vite me radhë bandat diversante dhe grupet e ndryshme të spiunazhit, pati një fund tragjik vetëm pak kohë pas vrasjes të Mehmet Shehut. I cilësuar si krahu i djathtë i ish-kryeministrit shqiptar, Kadri Hazbiu u vu nën shënjestrën e anëtarëve të Byrosë Politike. Si shkak për kryqëzimin e ministrit shërbeu zbarkimi në muajin shtator të vitit 1982 e ashtuquajtura "banda e Xhevdet Mustafës".

*Historia e bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës*

Tre muaj para se banda e Xhevdet Mustafës të zbarkonte në Shqipëri, organet e ushtrisë dhe policia kufitare ishte vënë në alarm të plotë. E gjitha kjo pas një informacioni se një bandë shumë e rrezikshme do zbarkonte në bregdetin shqiptar. Madje, organet e Sigurimit kishin përcaktuar edhe vendin se nga ku mund të zbarkonte banda, e cila, sipas tyre, kishte si detyrë të eliminonte krerët më të lartë të vendit. Por organet kufitare u habitën shumë që në bregdet zbarkoi jo një bandë e madhe, por vetëm tre persona. Banda u nis nga brigjet përtej Adriatikut me skafin që e drejtonin dy italianë dhe mbërriti në Divjakë rreth orës 01.00 të datës 25 shtator të vitit 1982. Skafi kthehet për në Itali, ndërsa tre pjesëtarët e grupit, Xhevdet Mustafa, arratisur nga Shqipëria në vitin 1964, me banim në Amerikë, i martuar me dy fëmijë, që ishte kapua dhe atentatori i tij, Halit Bajrami dhe Sabaudin Haznedari, arratisur në vitin 1951, tentuan të hynin në thellësi. Por përpara tyre ishte kënetë dhe kështu, ata u detyruan të kalojnë natën në bregdetin e Divjakës. Në mesditë të po asaj dite, në breg u duk një motoskaf nga i cili zbritën dy punonjës të policisë lokale, veshur me uniforma dhe njëri me rroba banje. Zëvendësshefi i Policisë së Divjakës, Remzi Brixhi, dhe një punonjës i po kësaj policie u vranë nga Xhevdet Mustafa. Ndërsa ky i fundit, vendosi t'ia falte jetën policit të tretë që e mori si peshkatar. Sokrat Biti, që bëri nga e keqja shoqëruesin e Xhevdet Mustafës, drejtoi lëvizjen e tyre deri në Rrogozhinë, në stacionin e trenit. Koincidencë e mirë ishte fakti se ishte ndërruar ora, dhe kjo kishte shkaktuar kaos te pjesëtarët e bandës, të cilët ishin të mirinformuar për oraret e lëvizjes së mjeteve të transportit. Grupi terrorist u diktua nga një shitëse byrekësh në stacionin e trenit, ku këta kishin shkuar të merrnin diçka për të ngrënë. Shenjë e parë dalluese për shitësen, që këta njerëz nuk ishin shqiptarë, ishte pse ata e flisnin shumë trashë gjuhën shqipe. Nuk ranë pak në sy edhe veshja e Xhevdet Mustafës, me atlete "Adidas", që s´ekzistonin në vendin tonë. Shitësja njoftoi policinë. Operativi, pas shenjës së gruas, shkoi menjëherë te Halit Bajrami, të cilit i kërkoi dokumentet. Ky i dorëzoi pistoletën dhe e vuri në dijeni për rrezikun që paraqiste personi që ishte brenda në stacionin e trenit, Xhevdet Mustafa. Ndërkohë, Sabaudin Haznedari, kur pa se ata po bisedonin me njëri-tjetrin zuri pozicion në një bunker nga ku hapi zjarr, por u asgjësua brenda një kohe shumë të shkurtër nga forcat vullnetare. Xhevdet Mustafa, me një makinë të tipit "Zuk", që e gjeti në hyrje të stacionit të trenit, bëri një copë rrugë drejt Lushnjës dhe më pas me dy makina të tjera mbërriti në fshatin Zhamë. Ai duke parë që nuk kishte rrugë shpëtimi hyri në një nga shtëpitë e këtij fshati dhe, pasi vrau kryefamiljarin, mori peng gruan dhe fëmijët e tij. Por pas disa orësh, i rrethuar nga forcat e Sigurimit ai do të vritej nga një e shtënë snajperi, në një operacion të drejtuar nga Kadri Hazbiu, Hekuran Isai dhe Muho Asllani. Por banda e Xhevdet Mustafës do të tërhiqte pas vetes Kadri Hazbiun.
Dyshimet nëse banda e Mustafës ishte ideuar nga Kadri Hazbiu apo nga dikush tjetër
Mjaftoi vetëm një thirrje e Xhevdet Mustafës për të takuar Kadri Hazbiun, në momentin kur ishte i rrethuar nga forcat e Sigurimit, dhe një lumë akuzash u ngritën më pas mbi ish-ministrin e Brendshëm. Me 8 tetor 1982, pas një mbledhje të Byrosë Politike, Kadri Hazbiu u shpall armik i popullit, poliagjent dhe anëtar i grupit të Mehmet Shehut. Mbi të u hodhën edhe akuzat për zbarkimin e bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës. Sipas burimeve të asaj kohe, ai u akuzua se kishte organizuar zbarkimin dhe ardhjen e bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës për të eliminuar udhëheqësit e lartë të asaj kohe, ndërmjet tyre dhe vetë Enver Hoxhën. Si fakte për të vërtetuar këtë akuzë organet e Sigurimit përdorën si anëtarin e bandës Halit Bajramin, po edhe kërkesën e Xhevdet Mustafës për të takuar Hazbiun, pak para se të ekzekutohej. Por nuk mungojnë edhe faktet që hidhnin idenë se "banda" e Xhevdet Mustafës ishte fundi i kombinacionit për arrestimin e Kadri Hazbiut.

*Pse dyshohej se banda shërbeu për të eliminuar Kadri Hazbiun*

"Banda" erdhi në kohën kur ministër i Punëve të Brendshme ishte Hekuran Isaj. Madje, vlen të theksohet fakti se në këtë kohë ishin hequr forcat e gatshme nga bregdeti shqiptar. Dihej saktë edhe vendi i zbarkimit. Xhevdet Mustafa, Sabaudin Haznedari dhe Halit Bajrami u nisëm me skaf nga Pulja e Italisë dhe zbarkuan në Divjakë të Lushnjës. Xhevdet Mustafa e kuptoi se ardhja e tij ishte një kurth i pastër, ndaj edhe e vrau policin që i doli para, e kërkoi të largohej, por u godit nga forcat rezerviste dhe u detyrua të strehohet në një shtëpi në afërsi të Rrogozhinës. Enver Hoxha dërgoi Kadri Hazbiun për të ndihmuar Hekuran Isajn në eliminimin e "bandës". U krijua legjenda sikur Xhevdet Mustafa, ndërsa ishte i rrethuar, kërkoi të takonte Kadri Hazbiun. Një tjetër anëtar i këtij grupi, Halit Bajrami, u dorëzua në postën e policisë, ku ishin prezent Kadri Hazbiu dhe Hekuran Isaj. Dy pjesëtarët e tjerë të grupit u vranë. Kështu, ardhja e "bandës" së Xhevdet Mustafës ishte një kurth për ta përdorur si material në gjyq kundër Kadri Hazbiut. Eliminimi i Haznedarit dhe i Xhevdetit ishte i qëllimshëm, për faktin se të dy këta mund të tregonin se ishin përgatitur për të ardhur në Shqipëri. Ekspertë të Sigurimit të Shtetit kanë deklaruar se ardhja e "bandës" së Xhevdet Mustafës ishte përgatitur nga zbulimi shqiptar dhe për përgatitjen e saj janë dërguar në Itali dy kuadro kryesorë, drejtues të zbulimit. Duke i bërë analizë ardhjes së kësaj bande, krijohet bindja e një plani shumë djallëzor, i studiuar mirë deri në hollësi. Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës ishte fundi i kombinacionit për arrestimin e Kadri Hazbiut, ish-ministrit të hekurt me të cilin shpesh ishte mburrur edhe Enver Hoxha.
*
Marrëdhëniet me Enverin dhe kërkesat për dorëheqje*

Deri në momentin para se ish-kryeministri Mehmet Shehu të vritej, marrëdhëniet e Kadri Hazbiut me Enver Hoxhën ishin shumë të mira. Ish-ministri i Brendshëm ishte në pozita shumë solide dhe gjithnjë vlerësohej për punën dhe arritjet e Sigurimit të Shtetit. Por pas vrasjes së Mehmet Shehut gjithçka u përmbys dhe vërejtjet filluan të bien lumë mbi ish-ministrin e Brendshëm. Por ende edhe sot nuk janë zbardhur dy kërkesat për të dhënë dorëheqjen të ish-ministrit të Brendshëm.
*
Kërkesat e mistershme për dorëheqje të Kadri Hazbiut*

Rekordi me 25 vjet në krye të Ministrisë së Brendshme mundet të mos ishte i tillë, nëse Partia e Punës dhe Enveri nuk do të ishin dakord me dy momente jo pak të rëndësishme në jetën e Kadri Hazbiut. Përgjatë karrierës së tij, pushtetar dhe partiak, njeriu i hekurt i ka kërkuar dy herë me shkrim Enver Hoxhës dorëheqjen. E para ka ndodhur në vitin 1959 dhe e dyta në vitin 1966. Në të dy momentet, ishte ministër i Brendshëm. Por cila ishte arsyeja e një tërheqje të tillë? Në fakt këto dy dorëheqje nuk lidheshin me ndonjë problem personal, apo përplasje me ndonjë personazh nga kasta e asaj kohe. Ishte thjeshtë një reflektim i Kadriut lidhur me brezat. Duket qartë që Kadriu i ka motivuar këto dorëheqje me lirimin e postit që ai mbante me një kuadër më të ri në moshë". Kadriu është shprehur se "është koha t'ua lemë stafetën brezave të rinj". "Një zëvendësim mund t'iu bënte mirë të gjithëve", ka shkruar ai gati me të njëjtat fjalë në të dy kërkesat. Por, nuk ishte e thënë që idealizmi i Kadriut të realizohej. Kushedi pastaj si i është dukur kjo Enver Hoxhës. Ndoshta një tërheqje e Hazbiut do të thoshte që efekti domino mund të kapte edhe vetë Hoxhën. Kështu që ato dy dorëheqje jo vetëm që nuk u morën parasysh, por u mohuan të ishin bërë edhe në atë të famshmin plenum kur Hoxha e akuzoi Kadriun se ka dashur të merrte pushtetin.

*Cilat ishin marrëdhëniet e Kadriut me anëtarë të tjerë të Byrosë*

Ish-ministri i Brendshëm nuk shihej me sy të mirë nga shumica e anëtarëve të Byrosë Politike. Kjo për faktin se për shumë kohë ai ka qenë njeriu më i besuar i Mehmet Shehut dhe cilësohej si njeri shumë i zoti, që nuk mund t'ia hidhje kollaj. Sipas disa njerëzve që i kanë qëndruar pranë atij deri në momentin e fundit, ai nuk ishte një njeri radikal, por një njeri tolerant që ecte në bazë të fakteve. Gjithashtu shumë nga anëtarët e Byrosë nuk e shikonin me sy të mirë edhe arritjet që kishte bërë Kadri Hazbiu gjatë gjithë punës së tij.
Por kujt i nevojitej eliminimi i Kadri Hazbiut, dhe pse Enveri nuk kishte pranuar autokritikat e tij
Sipas burimeve të asaj kohe, personit që i shërbente më shumë eliminimi i Kadri Hazbiut, ishte Ramiz Alia. Pasi një eliminim i ish-ministrit do t'i hapte rrugën Alisë për të zënë vendin e kreut të shtetit. Një enigmë që akoma nuk është zbardhur, është se pse Enver Hoxha, megjithëse Kadri Hazbiu kërkoi disa herë falje dhe bëri edhe disa autokritika, ai nuk i pranoi ato. Ende nuk dihen se çfarë kërkonte më shumë Enveri nga njeriu që për vite me radhë e kishte lavdëruar shumë dhe e kishte quajtur si një nga njerëzit më besnikë të Partisë dhe atij vetë.

*Misteret*

1. Një nga misteret më të mëdha që lidhen me Kadri Hazbiun është, nëse banda e Xhevdet Mustafës u urdhërua nga Kadri Hazbiu apo erdhi si rezultat i një plani të organizuar mirë nga udhëheqja e asaj kohe për të bërë një gjyq fals kundër ish-ministrit të Brendshëm

2. A ishte Xhevdet Mustafa vegël i Sigurimit të Shtetit, dhe pse gjatë rrethimit të tij nga forcat e ndjekjes ai kërkoi me zë të lartë të takohej me ish-ministrin e Mbrojtjes, Kadri Hazbiun

3. Misteret e marrëdhënieve midis Enver Hoxhës dhe Kadri Hazbiut. Ish-udhëheqësi komunist vetëm pak muaj para arrestimit të Kadri Hazbiut i kishte dërguar një letër falënderimi ku e vlerësohej për punën dhe kontributin që kishte dhënë ai

4. Eliminimi i Kadri Hazbiut dhe Mehmet Shehut është aluduar deri më sot, por që nuk mund të vërtetohet se erdhi si rezultat i një rruge të lirë që do t'i lihej njeriut më të afërt të Enver Hoxhës pas vdekjes së Hysni Kapos, pikërisht Ramiz Alisë.

5. Misteri pse Kadri Hazbiu i paraqiti dy dorëheqje Enver Hoxhës dhe se si ky i fundit nuk pranoi asnjërën prej tyre. Akoma nuk janë zbardhur mirë arsyet se pse ish-ministri i Brendshëm kërkoi dy herë dorëheqjen e tij, dhe cila ishte arsyeja që e detyroi Enverin të mos lejonte largimin e tij nga posti

6. Cilat ishin marrëdhëniet me anëtarët e tjerë të Byrosë dhe pse Kadri Hazbiu nuk shikohej me sy të mirë prej tyre pas vrasjes së Mehmet Shehut

7. Pse Enver Hoxha nuk pranoi autokritikën e Kadri Hazbiut dhe pse anëtarët e Byrosë mundoheshin ta fajësonin atë si agjent të shërbimeve të huaja

*Fakte mbi banden e Mustafes*

Mëngjesin e 31 gushtit 1982, një urdhër nga lart bëri që në Repartin 326 të jepej alarmi se do të kapnin një bandë tepër të rrezikshme.

22 shtator 1982, rreth orës 22.20, "banda" e Xhevdet Mustafajt, e përbërë nga Xhevdet Mustafa, Halit Bajrami dhe Sabaudin Haznedari, zbarkon në plazhin e Divjakës, rreth 500 metra larg tunelit të postës.

Në orën 06.20 të datës 23 shtator 1982 gjenden trupat e pajetë të një polici, varkëtarit dhe një personi tjetër të vrarë nga Xhevdet Mustafa dhe dy shoqëruesit e tij.

Forcat e Sigurimit dhe policia arrijnë të vendosin nën shënjestër njërin prej pjesëtarëve të "bandës", ishte pikërisht Sabaudin Haznedari, i cili u ekzekutua menjëherë nga forcat e Sigurimit e të Policisë.

Sipas komunikatës së Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme u tha që banditët ishin diktuar shpejt dhe brenda 5 orësh ishin asgjësuar nga forcat e ndjekjes së ministrisë

Halit Bajrami, i cili, pasi shikon që diktohet nga forcat e Sigurimit, dorëzohet dhe më pas gjykohet e dënohet nga nënkryetarja e Gjykatës së Lartë me 15 vjet burg.

Mënyra se si rrjedhin ngjarjet dhe situata që po i shpëtonte nga duart, detyrojnë Xhevdet Mustafën të largohet me shpejtësi drejt qytetit të Rrogozhinës, ku dhe merr peng një familje.

I vetmi i mbijetuar i "bandës" së Xhevdet Mustafës, Halit Bajrami u përdor dhe si dëshmitari kryesor në gjyqin kundër Kadri Hazbiut.

Më 8 tetor 1982, në mbledhjen e Byrosë ku bë gjyqi i Kadri Hazbiut, u analizuan edhe disa raste rreth qëndrimit të tij, gjatë ushtrimit të detyrës si ministër i Brendshëm.


*Jetëshkrimi*

Emri: Kadri
Mbiemri: Hazbiu
Atësia: Hazbi
Ditëlindja: 15 korrik 1922
Vendlindja: Mavrovë, Vlorë
Arsimi: Shkolla Tregtare në Vlorë, shkolla e lartë e Sigurimit në Moskë, BRSS.
Gjendja familjare: I martuar me pesë fëmijë
Gjuhët e huaja: Italisht, rusisht
Aktiviteti në Luftë: Komisar i Çetës Plakë, në formacionet e Brigadës V-të Sulmuese, u plagos dy herë
Karriera: 1945, shef i Sigurimit të Ushtrisë me gradën kolonel;
1950-1954, zëvendësministër i parë i Ministrisë së Brendshme; 1954-1979, ministër i Brendshëm; 1979-1982, ministër i Mbrojtjes, deputet në të gjitha legjislaturat e atij sistemi.
Aktiviteti partiak: Komunist në vitin 1942; anëtar i Komitetit Qendror, 1950; kandidat i Byrosë Politike, 1960; anëtar i Byrosë Politike, 1971-1982.
Gradat dhe dekoratat: Kolonel, gjeneral leitenant në radhët e Forcave të Ministrisë së Brendshme, dekoruar 13 herë nga Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor.
Eliminimi: Më 10 tetor 1982 shkarkohet nga ministër i Mbrojtjes, 13 tetor 1982 përjashtohet nga partia në plenumin e Komitetit Qendror. 15 tetor 1982, arrestohet; 10 shtator 1983, ekzekutohet.
Reprezaljet ndaj familjes: 15 tetor 1982, e gjithë familja internohen në Kurbnesh, 1989 vritet djali, Agroni, ish-futbollist i "Dinamos", vdes në burg vëllai i Kadriut, Hasani, i dënuar për agjitacion e propagandë, në vitin 1991; vdes pas një internimi të vështirë gruaja, Hedija; 4 nëntor 1995, gjenden eshtrat në afërsi të Selitës.

_Tirana Observer
19 korrik 2006_

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur  	 

Sekretet e njeriut që drejtoi Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes për dy dekada


*Shtatë misteret e Beqir Ballukut*

Erion HABILAJ

Sot në fokusin e rubrikës "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur" do të pasqyrohet momentet më të dyshimta të goditjes të njërit prej njerëzve më të rëndësishëm të sistemit të kaluar. Beqir Balluku, ish-ministri i Mbrojtjes, i cili vinte me një aktivitet të ngjeshur nga koha e Luftës, solli risi në ushtrinë shqiptare. Ashtu si shumë figura të larta, edhe Beqir Balluku nuk i shpëtoi dot dorës së hekurt të Enver Hoxhës, duke e përfunduar jetën tragjikisht, pas një dënimi kapital që u mor kundrejt tij në vitin 1974. Askush deri më sot nuk mund të argumentojë me saktësi, pse erdhi kjo goditje kaq e ashpër, kur dihet se Beqir Balluku ishte një nga ithtarët më të mëdhenj të ish-udhëheqësit komunist, Enver Hoxha.

*Si u arrestuan drejtuesit e ushtrisë në vitin 1974*

Në 25 nëntor të vitit 1974 arrestohen katër funksionar të lartë të ushtrisë shqiptare. Ashtu si në shumë fusha të tjera si kultura, arsimi pati goditje edhe në fushën e ushtrisë, ku goditjet ishin të mëdha. Këto goditje vinin si rezultat i mbajtjes së pushtetit me çdo kusht nga Enver Hoxha. U arrestua Beqir Balluku, Petrit Dume, Hito Çako dhe Rahman Parllaku. Të katërt ishin kuadro të lartë dhe me përgatitje shembullore. Për këtë u bëhet një gjyq, që zgjati rreth 11 muaj, ku ata e kaluan në birucë në kushte më tepër se të vështira. Ai ishte një gjyq i kurdisur, dhe kjo u vërtetua edhe me amnistinë që iu dha pas viteve 1990. Pikërisht më 20 korrik 1994, Gjykata e Kasacionit e asaj kohe dha pretencën se ai gjyq ishte i pabazuar në fakte dhe dokumente, por një gjyq që kishte marrë për bazë fjalimet e Enver Hoxhës. Eliminimi i tyre ishte si rezultat i diktaturës së asaj kohe, nga frika se mos ushtarakët do të rrëzonin pushtetin, pasi Enveri e donte me çdo kusht atë deri në vdekje. Dhe këtë e do ta mbante me çdo çmim. Asnjë nga të katërt nuk e kishte të vështirë ta rrëzonte diktaturën, por ata ishin tepër të përkushtuar ndaj detyrës së tyre dhe ndaj atdheut. Enver Hoxha mendonte se harmonia që ekzistonte midis tyre mund të ndikonte që ata t'i bënin ndonjë puç. Pasi rrinë afro 11 muaj në qeli ata marrin dhe masën e dënimit. Beqir Balluku, Hito Çako dhe Petrit Dume pushkatohen dhe Rahman Parllaku dënohet me 25 vjet heqje lirie.
*

Akuzat që iu bënë ish-ministrit të Mbrojtjes*

Më 20 dhjetor të vitit 1974 u dhanë akuzat kundrejt Beqir Ballukut, ku thuhej: "Akuzoheni si organizator i një organizate kundërrevolucionare me qëllim puçi dhe komploti si dhe për tradhti të lartë". Akuzohej për agjitacion dhe propagandë me rrezikshmëri të theksuar shoqërore. Në Kodin Penal në atë kohë ekzistonte vetëm një nen, që e parashikonte si figurë krimi agjitacionin dhe propagandën, kur bëhej thirrje për minimin dhe rrëzimin e pushtetit popullor. Më vonë vendoset edhe paragrafi i dytë, pra agjitacion dhe propagandë me rrezikshmëri të theksuar shoqërore, që parashikonte deri dhe dënim me vdekje. Akuza që i bëhej Beqirit ishte e njëjtë me ato, për të cilat kishte diskutuar ai në plenumin e KQ të PPSH, për organizimin e një puçi, për pjesëmarrje në një organizatë kundërrevolucionare e të tjera, kjo akuzë iu komunikua Ballukut nga kryeprokurori".

*
Balluku nuk e pranoi akuzën për tradhti të lartë ndaj Atdheut*

Beqir Balluku nuk e pranoi akuzën për tradhti të lartë, por ai nuk dinte edhe problemeve të tjera që kishin dalë nga kontrolli i ushtruar nga Komiteti Qendror në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes si ai i përkthimit të literaturës së huaj ushtarake, problemet ideologjike, ekonomike dhe të tjera. Ai dinte vetëm rreth diskutimeve të Komitetit Qendror për "Tezat në Ushtri". Ai nuk e pranoi akuzën se merrte pjesë në një organizatë kundërrevolucionare, por pranoi se ishin bërë gabime, ndoshta dhe faje, pa qëllime kundërrevolucionare. Ai nuk pranoi dhe akuzën për agjitacion dhe propagandë, që iu duk e çuditshme fundi, me rrezikshmëri të theksuar shoqërore.


*Procedurat e hetimit bazoheshin në fjalimet e Enverit*

Për hetimin e këtyre kuadrove ushtarakë fillimisht studiohen materialet e KQ të PPSH, kryesisht fjalimet e Enver Hoxhës, diskutimet që ishin bërë në repartet ushtarake dhe në popull, por edhe materialin e përpiluar nga KQ pas kontrollit në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes. Baza kryesore e hetimit ishin pikërisht këto materiale. Më pas u veprua për t´u dhënë ngjyrën juridike materialeve të partisë për këtë çështje. Me një fjalë, kaluan nëpër duar të gjitha materialet që ishin grumbulluar. Më pas hartohet plani hetimor-operativ. Në këtë plan u përcaktua edhe linjat kryesore të hetimit për çdo të pandehur. Pra, hetimet bëheshin njëkohësisht në të njëjtën linjë e, pasi arrihej kjo, kalohej në linjë tjetër. Kjo ndodhte pasi materialet që hetuesit kishin në dispozicion ishin voluminozë. Për shembull, materiali që kishte përgatitur Hysni Kapo pas kontrollit të ushtruar në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes, ishte i gjatë dhe aty, sipas orientimeve, përcaktoheshin disa drejtime të aktivitetit "armiqësor" të të pandehurve. Në fillim të këtij materiali përshkruheshin të ashtuquajturat "Teza të zeza", që ishin të lidhura pastaj me stërvitjet, fortifikimet, raporte të ndryshme të ushtrisë dhe të tjera. Drejtimi i dytë i raportit të përgatitur nga Hysni Kapo i takonte problemit politiko-ideologjik që ishte një zbërthim i atyre problemeve, që shtroheshin në Letrën e Hapur, që i takon vitit 1966, ku ngriheshin problemet e vendosjes së komiteteve të partisë, caktimin e komisarëve, vënien e partisë mbi komandën, marrëdhëniet kuadër-ushtarë dhe të tjera. Në këtë material flitej se nuk ishin zbatuar udhëzimet e komiteteve të partisë nga komandat, se kishte një tendencë të drejtimit të komandës unike në ushtri, se kishte të dhëna se nuk përfilleshin komitetet e partisë dhe të tjera". Një linjë tjetër, përcaktuar po nga materiali i Hysni Kapos, kishte të bënte me aspektin ideologjik të hetimit. Në këtë përmblidheshin çështjet e literaturës së përkthyer, pasi ishte konstatuar, po sipas materialit, se ishte futur literaturë, veçanërisht sovjetike dhe e vendeve të Traktatit të Varshavës. Ishin përkthyer artikuj të ndryshëm mbi përpunimin e ushtarit nga ana psikologjike, apo strategjia e ushtrisë ruse dhe ishte shpërndarë deri poshtë në njësi dhe reparte.

*
"Komitet Qendror" paralel nga kuadrot e ushtrisë
*
Në materialet që shfrytëzoheshin në gjyqin e Beqir Ballukut shtrohej dhe një problem tjetër, krijimi gjoja i një Komiteti Qendror, brenda KQ të PPSH, si një strukturë e veçantë. Pra, aludohej që ushtarakët e lartë, shtatë anëtarët dhe kandidatët e KQ, kishin krijuar edhe organizmin e tyre, një Komitet Qendror të veçantë. Shkruhej në material, madje se këta persona kishin bërë edhe mbledhje si aparat i KQ, se kishin shtruar probleme, pra ishin shkëputur nga aparati i KQ të PPSH. Një nga linjat e tjera, shkruar në materialet që dispononim, që shërbeu edhe për hetimet e më vonshme, ishin problemet ekonomike. Sidomos normat, rregulloret që ishin nxjerrë për administrimin ekonomik, ai i ndërmarrjeve bujqësore ushtarake, shpërdorimet, përvetësimet e të tjera. Sipas materialeve, dilte se këto norma ishin në kundërshtim me normat e përgjithshme të drejtimit ekonomik. Kështu, i ashtuquajturi "grupi puçist i ushtarakëve të lartë" dilte nga materialet shtet brenda shtetit. Pra, këto materiale kishin krijuar fizionominë e ekzistencës së një komploti në tërësinë e tij".


*Ja cilat ishin hapat që u ndoqën për hetime*

Sipas planit, në bazë të të cilit vepronte grupi hetimor, miratuar edhe nga udhëheqja e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, si fillim nisi me Beqirin hetimin rreth "Tezave të zeza", të përgatitura nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes, ku mbante përgjegjësi edhe ai vetë. Këto antiteza, siç quheshin, kishin të bënin me një sërë derivatesh si, për shembull, problemin e strukturës së ushtrisë, me dislokimin e forcave, fortifikimin e të tjera gjëra që përcaktoheshin në Artin Ushtarak të Luftës Popullore. E vërteta është që materiali, që u quajt i zi, atakonte Tezat e Këshillit të Mbrojtjes, në përpilimin e Artit Ushtarak, teorinë e mbrojtjes nga ku derivonin edhe probleme të tjera të strukturës së Forcave të Armatosura, të armatimit e të tjera. Ky ishte një realitet, por problemi qëndronte në atë që këto ishin veprime të një qëllimi armiqësor apo ishin probleme të kohës. Nga Këshilli i Mbrojtjes ishte përcaktuar si parim i artit mbrojtja pozicionale aktive".


*Në dosjen e Ballukut, bisedat me Maon Ce Dunin e Çu En Lain, si iu kthyen kundër udhëtimet në vendin aziatik*

Beqir Balluku kishte qenë pesë herë në krye të delegacioneve ushtarake që vizitonin Kinën. Enver Hoxhës i ishte mbushur mendja se në këto vizita Beqiri e të tjerët ishin "infektuar" ideologjikisht. Pas prishjes me kinezët, Enver Hoxha deklaroi se kinse kishte pasur qëllime armiqësore në veprimtarinë e miqve të dikurshëm. Ndërmjet të tjerave, Beqir Balluku ishte ndeshur me probleme që konvergonin edhe me qëndrimin dhe idetë e tij. Konkretisht, pas rrëzimit të Hrushovit në BRSS, Beqiri, në krye të një delegacioni të lartë ushtarak, vizitoi Kinën. Në takim me Mao Ce Dunin dhe Çu En Lain, këta i kishin thënë: "Tani Hrushovi, ky renegat, ra dhe në Bashkimin Sovjetik kishin ardhur në pushtet forca të reja politike. Interesi i kampit socialist dhe i lëvizjes komuniste kërkon që ne t´i përmirësojmë marrëdhëniet me BRSS". Beqiri, personalisht, në ndërgjegjen e tij nuk ishte kundër kësaj pikëpamjeje. Por njëkohësisht ai nuk mund t'ua shprehte këtë kinezëve, pasi duhet të shtrohej kjo çështje për diskutim në KQ të PPSH-së, pra në udhëheqje. Po ashtu kinezët ishin shprehur edhe për përmirësimin e marrëdhënieve të Shqipërisë me Jugosllavinë, Rumaninë, meqë këta ishin aleatë të Kinës. Kur ministri kishte mbërritur në Tiranë, kishte bërë si zakonisht raportin për udhëheqjen e lartë të PPSH-së, ku sqaronte me detaje edhe bisedat që kishte zhvilluar me udhëheqësit kinezë dhe problemet që ishin shtruar në to, por pa diskutim asgjë rreth bindjeve të tij. Ai e kujtonte mirë edhe qëndrimin e udhëheqësit kryesor të partisë, Enver Hoxhën, i cili ishte përgjigjur rreptë se nuk do të kishte asnjë përmirësim në marrëdhëniet me BRSS, jugosllavët, pasi ata ishin revizionistë. Pra, ai e hodhi poshtë propozimin e udhëheqjes kineze.
*

Misteri i telefonatës me gjeneralin rus*

Ende ka mbetur enigmë telefonata e bërë gjeneralit rus A.I.Radimcev pak ditë para arrestimit të Beqir Ballukut. Në një prononcim të vajzës së gjeneralit rus, ku thotë se i ati me ish-ministrin e Mbrojtjes kishin një miqësi të vjetër. Beqiri telefonoi në shtëpinë e gjeneralit, por ky i fundit nuk ndodhej në ato momente, kështu që komunikoi me të bijën e gjeneralit rus e cila e njohu Beqir Ballukun nga zëri pasi ai telefononte shpesh me këtë familje edhe kur marrëdhëniet midis Shqipërisë dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik ndodheshin në momente të acarta. Ky fakt interesant ka dalë në dritë kohë pas dënimit të ish-ministrit dhe për mungesë informacioni nuk u përdor në gjyqin e stisur të bërë nga Byroja e asaj kohe.
*
Misteret*

1. Mister ngelen pa dyshim arsyet e dënimit të disa prej kuadrove më të lartë të ushtrisë, ku për fshihet edhe Beqir Balluku, akoma edhe sot nuk janë zbuluar ende se ku mbaheshin akuzat ndaj këtij grupi?

2. A patën ndikim fjalimet që mbante Enver Hoxha në Komitetin Qendror të Partisë në procesin gjyqësor kundër Beqir Ballukut?

3. Ishte me të vërtet një plan real për përmbysjen e pushtetit të Enver Hoxhës nga grupi i ushtrisë, me atë të ashtuquajturin "puç ushtarak", apo një fiksim i ish-diktatorit?

4. Mister ishte edhe në ekzistonte me të vërtetë një "Komitet Qendror" i përbërë nga kuadro ushtarak, krahas atij të PPSH-së

5. A kishte kryer tradhti të lartë ndaj atdheut Beqir Balluku dhe shokët
e tij?

6. Çfarë kishte deklaruar Beqir Balluku në takimin me Mao Ce Dunin dhe Çu En Lain në vizitën e fundit në Kinë? A ishin këto deklarata të "infektuara" ideologjikisht?

7. Misteri telefonatës së bërë gjeneral-kolonelit A. I. Radimcev. A ishte e vërtetë nëse i kishte telefonuar Beqir Balluku apo jo. Dhe nëse po, pse ai i kishte telefonuar mikut të tij rus në një kohë kur marrëdhëniet midis dy vendeve ishin prishur?


*Fakte mbi gjyqin*

3-4 korrik 1974 zhvillohet mbledhje urgjente e drejtorëve të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe komandantëve të korpuseve në Shtëpinë e Pushimit të Ushtarakëve në Durrës.

4 korrik 1974 vendoset në qendër të akuzave Beqir Balluku, si përgjegjësi kryesor për materialin studimor që ky i fundit ia kishte ngarkuar për ta shkruar Rahman Parllakut, Spiro Shalësit, Ernest Jakovës dhe kuadrove të tjerë të ministrisë, materiale që u cilësuan si "Tezat e zeza".

25-26 korrik 1974 zhvillon punimet Kongresi i 5-të i KQ të PPSH-së që e dënon Beqir Ballukun dhe e përjashton nga Komiteti Qendror dhe Partia, gjithashtu e shkarkojnë nga funksionet shtetërore që ai mbante.

10 tetor 1974 zhvillohet mbledhja e Byrosë Politike, që quan bashkëpunëtorë të Beqir Ballukut, Petrit Dumen dhe Hito Çakon, të cilët me kërkesë të Byrosë Politike arrestohen.

Dhjetor 1974, në bazë të informacioneve të ardhura nga Komiteti Qendror i PPSH-së dhe nga Ministria e Brendshme, Prokuroria dhe Gjykata e Lartë formulojnë akuzat ndaj Beqir Ballukut, Petrit Dumes dhe Hito Çakos, të cilët shpallen fajtorë dhe marrin nga Gjykata e Lartë dënimin kapital, atë me vdekje.

1975, viti kur ekzekutohen me urdhër dhe vendim të Gjykatës së Lartë, ish-ministri Mbrojtjes, Beqir Balluku, ish-shefi Shtabit të Përgjithshëm, Petrit Dume dhe ish-drejtori Politik i Ushtrisë, Hito çako.

*
Jetëshkrimi*

Emri: Beqir
Mbiemri: Balluku
Datëlindja: 14 shkurt 1917
Vendlindja: Lagjia "Abdullah Bej" në Tiranë
Aktiviteti:
Në ditët e para të prillit 1939, Beqiri 22-vjeçar përfshihet në demonstratat antifashiste të fillimit te rezistencës popullore. Hyn menjëherë në lidhje me aktivistët antifashistë të njësiteve guerile dhe caktohet komandant njësiti. B. Balluku mori pjesë në të gjitha aksionet më të rëndësishme të njësiteve guerile të Tiranës dhe në rrethinat e saj, si në rajonin e aeroportit të qytetit, në minierën e Kërrabës, në Vorë, në kazermat e ushtrisë në Kamzë, Yzberisht, etj. Pas rënies heroike të Heroit të Popullit Vojo Kushi në epopenë e Kodrës së Kuqe, B. Balluku ngarkohet nga Qarkori dhe G. Nushi, drejtues kryesor i Qarkut të Tiranës, të komandojë të gjitha njësitet guerile. B. Balluku qysh në fillim u emërua komandant i çetës partizane Krujë-Ishëm dhe me formimin e batalionit partizan me të njëjtin emër, më 20 maj 1943 emërohet komandant i tij.
Më 18 shtator 1943 me formimin e Brigadës së 3-të S, B. Ballukun do ta shohim për pak kohë komisar të brigadës. Me formimin e Brigadës së 2-të S, B. Balluku me vendim të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm emërohet komandant i saj. Në luftimet për çlirimin e Korçës u krijua Shtabi Operativ për drejtimin e tri brigadave; Brigadës së 2,9,20-të S. Komanda i këtij shtabi iu ngarkua major Beqir Ballukut, i graduar qysh më 24 Maj 1944 ai i drejtoi luftimet me guxim e maturi të admirueshme. Menjëherë pas çlirimit të vendit nga zgjedha nazifashiste dhe e tradhtarëve të vendit, Beqir Balluku, tashmë i graduar nënkolonel që më datën 28.11.1944, emërohet zëvendëskomandant i Korparmatës I (6 muaj), më pas caktohet komisar i Korparmatës III. Pas këtyre dy detyrave të rëndësishme komanduese, Beqir Balluku emërohet në dikaster si komisar i Komandës së Prapavijave të Ushtrisë pranë Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes Kombëtare. Mandej emërohet komandant i Divizionit të 8-të në Korçë, më 30.12.1947 gradohet kolonel. Më 28.1. 1948 me urdhër të Komandantit të Përgjithshëm gjeneral-kolonel Enver Hoxhës emërohet kryetar i Shtatmadhorisë së Ushtrisë Kombëtare dhe tri ditë më vonë, më 31.1.1948 gradohet gjeneral-major. Ministër i Mbrojtjes në atë kohë ishte Enver Hoxha. Në Kongresin I të PKSH-së, Beqir Balluku u zgjodh anëtar i KQ të PKSH-së dhe i Byrosë Politike.
25.11.1953 do të gradohej gjeneral-leitenenat dhe në pragun e 10 Korrikut, festës së Ushtrisë Popullore dhe krijimit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të LANÇ, me vendim të Presidiumit të Kuvendit Popullor do të gradohej gjeneralkolonel. Më pas Beqir Balluku do të ishte i dyti ushtarak i lartë shqiptar deri ditën kur u internua më 1974, i cili qëndroi më gjatë si ministër i MP. Për meritat e tij te veçanta në LANÇL ai u zgjodh delegat ne Kongresin e Përmetit më 24.5.1944 dhe në të gjitha kongreset e partisë u zgjodh anëtar i KQ të saj. Kështu gjeneral Beqir Balluku nuk u dallua vetëm si ushtarak i zoti dhe mjaft i shquar, por edhe si politikan aktiv, çka ishte normë e domosdoshme e kohës. Beqir Balluku është zgjedhur deputeti Kuvendit Popullor thuajse në të gjitha legjislaturat dhe mbante 16 urdhra e medalje të akorduara nga Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor si dhe Urdhrin me Shpata "9 Shtatori" të Bullgarisë.

_Tirana Observer
20 Korrik 2006_

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur   

*Të fshehtat e ish-sekretares së Byrosë Politike dhe bashkëshortit të saj* 


*Katër misteret e Liri Gegës dhe Dali Ndreut*


Armand JONUZI, Erion HABILAJ

Për eliminimin e Liri Gegës Enveri u akuzua vetëm disa vite më vonë pas vrasjes së saj nga Hrushovi. Ish-udhëheqësi i Bashkimit Sovjetik do i përmendte Enver Hoxhës ekzekutimin pa të drejtë të ish-anëtares së Byrosë Politike dhe të bashkëshortit të saj, Dali Ndreut, ekzekutim që u bë në kohën kur Liri Gega ishte shtatzënë. Ajo do të ishte e vetmja anëtare e Byrosë Politike që do të dënohej me vdekje. Misteret që mbuluan Liri Gegën gjatë gjithë jetës së saj vijnë sot në rubrikën "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur". E cilësuar nga bashkëkohësit e saj herë si një agjente e jugosllavëve dhe herë si viktimë e Enver Hoxhës, ajo tërhoqi në fatin e saj edhe bashkëshortin, ushtarakun e lartë Dali Ndreu, i cili vlerësohej si një nga figurat më të nderuara gjatë Luftës.


*Pse u akuzua Liri Gega*

Ajo akuzohej se gjatë Luftës kishte pasur lidhje të ngushta me Mugoshën, duke bërë që ajo të zbatonte vendimet e tij. Por lidhja e Liri Gegës me jugosllavët do të vazhdonte edhe pas çlirimit, dhe më shumë pas prishjes së marrëdhënieve me vendin fqinj. Kjo do të bënte që veprimtaria e saj të shihej me dyshim, dhe për këtë gjë të akuzohej si agjente e jugosllavëve. Por ka edhe një pjesë të bashkëkohësve të saj, të cilët mendojnë se e gjitha ishte një lojë e Enverit për të eliminuar rivalët e tij. Këtë ata e bazojnë në mospasjen e provave për të cilat çifti Gega-Ndreu u akuzua.


*Gjyqi i "agjentëve të jugosllavëve"*

Akuzat ndaj të ashtuquajturit grup spiunazhi, të kryesuar nga Liri Gega dhe bashkëshorti i saj, Dali Ndreu, në të shumtën e rastit do të ishin të pabaza dhe pa fakte. Gjyqi do të zhvillohej me dyer të mbyllura dhe do të ndiqej drejtpërsëdrejti nga Enver Hoxha nëpërmjet një lidhjeje direkte që Ministria e Mbrojtjes kishte arritur të bënte. Si kryetar i trupit gjykues ishte zgjedhur Aranit Çela. Dosja kishte shumë mangësi. Hetuesit, Daliut i kishin marrë një firmë në letër të bardhë dhe më pas atje kishin shkruar se gjoja ai thoshte: "Liri, nuk kemi nga t´ia mbajmë, prandaj duhet t´i tregojmë të gjitha ç´kemi bërë dhe të bëjmë autokritikë". Kur Daliu tha se nuk e pranonte akuzën, Liria ndërhyn duke i thënë se si nuk e pranonte, pasi e kishte bërë edhe Lirinë ta pranonte atë. Atëherë Daliu, që nuk po kuptonte gjë, pyeti se ç'ishte kjo letër. Që këtu u pa se gjyqi ishte i dyshimtë dhe kishte kamuflim në të dhe të tjera gjëra të parregullta. Gjykimi i Dali Ndreut dhe Liri Gegës u bë në një sallë të veçantë që përdorej për gjyqe speciale pranë Gjykatës së Lartë. Sipas dokumenteve të asaj kohe, në këtë sallë bëheshin ato gjyqe që nuk duhet të merreshin vesh. Pasi përfundoi hetuesia, të pandehurve iu bënë akuza edhe se ishin spiunë të jugosllavëve, se bënin agjitacion dhe propagandë për përmbysjen e pushtetit popullor, se kishin tentuar të arratiseshin jashtë shtetit. Së bashku me Dali Ndreun dhe Liri Gegën gjykoheshin edhe Petro Bullati e Astrit Gega, vëllai i Lirisë. Aludohej se ky i fundit kishte dijeni mbi veprimtarinë e Daliut dhe Lirisë, dhe akuzohej se edhe ai ishte pjesëmarrës në veprimtarinë të quajtur armiqësore.


*Provat e përdorura gjatë gjyqit*

Në dosjen gjyqësore të kësaj çështjeje del se më pas Daliu shkoi në Sllovë, në shtëpinë e tij së bashku me Lirinë. Këta të dy kishin kohë që ndiqeshin nga Sigurimi i Shtetit, që nuk munguan edhe në këtë largim nga Tirana. Daliu kishte shkuar të qëndronte disa ditë në shtëpinë e tij, pasi djalin e kishte të sëmurë. Duke e nuhatur që vëzhgohej nga Sigurimi, vendosi të kthehej në Tiranë. Sigurimasat që ishin përgatitur ta arrestonin në tentativë për arratisje gjoja, i kishin marrë të gjitha masat dhe e vunë Daliun në pranga. Dihej që akuza ishte tentativë arratisjeje.


*Dënim me vdekje për Dali Ndreun dhe Liri Gegën*

Por gjyqi i çiftit u shoqërua gjatë gjithë kohës me masa të rrepta sigurie dhe e gjitha kjo për shkak se ishin hapur fjalë sikur agjentura jugosllave donte ta rrëmbente Daliun. Kështu që për ruajtjen e tij u morën masa të rrepta. U përforcua gjykata me roje, u krijua një komision qeveritar që do të merrej me sigurimin e zhvillimit të gjyqit dhe mbrojtjen e gjyqtarëve. Komisioni kryesohej nga Beqir Balluku. Në momentin kur trupit gjykues i takonte të jepte dënimin, ai nuk ishte i bindur nëse duhej të jepnin dënimin kapital apo jo. Por sipas dokumenteve të asaj kohe, Enver Hoxha ishte shprehur se dënimi i tyre duhet të ishte kapital, por nuk do të pushkatoheshin. Shprehimisht ai kishte thënë: "Do t'i dënojmë si persona të vjetër të agjenturës jugosllave. Me këtë nuk do të dënojmë Daliun dhe Lirinë, por Jugosllavinë për veprimtarinë e saj. Ta marrë vesh Jugosllavia që ne jemi në gjendje të zbulojmë armiqtë, që ky vend mundohet të nxisë kundër pushtetit popullor". Në bazë të urdhrit të Enverit, trupi gjykues dha dënimin me vdekje për çiftin Ndreu. Por ish-udhëheqësi komunist nuk u a fali jetën dy bashkëluftëtarëve të tij, megjithëse Liri Gega ishte shtatzënë. Ende edhe sot nuk dihet vendi se ku janë ekzekutuar dy bashkëshortët.

*
Lidhjet e Liri Gegës me jugosllavët
*
Marrëdhëniet e Liri Geges me jugosllavët do të fillonin që në vitet e Luftës. Duke qenë sekretare e Byrosë Politike gjatë luftës ajo kishte shumë mundësi të qëndronte pranë Dushan Mugoshës dhe Miladin Popoviçit, dy komunistëve jugosllavë që i jepnin direktivat e tyre Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare. Ajo u lidh shumë me jugosllavin Dushan Mugosha, i cili e mbajti afër duke influencuar në ideologjinë e saj dhe duke bërë të mundur mos ndjekjen e vijës së partisë. Megjithëse të gjithë pranonin se punën e Dushan Mugoshës dhe Liri Gegës askush nuk e kundërshtonte hapur. Kjo ndodhte mbase dhe për shkak se veprimet e këtyre të fundit rrallë herë "kritikoheshin", por edhe në rastet kur kritikoheshin, kritika bëhej në mënyrë të lehtë. Në shumicën e rasteve veprimet e tyre sektare dhe në kundërshti me vijën e partisë, të miratuar nga Enver Hoxha, miratoheshin edhe nga Miladin Popoviç. Miqësia me jugosllavët vazhdoi edhe pas luftës si dhe gjatë kohës kur marrëdhëniet midis dy vendeve do të prisheshin. Por do të mjaftonte vetëm një takim me një punonjës të ambasadës jugosllave në vitet '50 që hija e dyshimit të binte mbi ish-anëtaren e Byrosë Politike, Liri Gega dhe gjeneralin e njohur, Dali Ndreu, dhe një lumë akuzash do të ngriheshin kundër tyre.
Akuzat për Liri Gegën si vrasëse e Mustafa Gjinishit dhe si autore e shumë krimeve të tjera
Mbi supet e Liri Gegës do të rëndonin edhe një lumë akuzash të hedhura nga disa prej bashkëluftëtarëve të saj. Ajo u akuzua si njeriu që dha urdhër për ekzekutimin e Mustafa Gjinishit si dhe shumë personave të tjerë. Ajo akuzohej edhe si ekstremiste dhe që nuk falte as për një gabim fare të vogël. Vendimi i saj për çdo gabim ishte ai maksimal. Në fonogramin e saj, Liri Gega njoftonte nga Peshkopia "se detyra u krye", dmth Gjinishi ishte vrarë. Në fakt Mustafa Gjinishi ishte trim dhe i zgjuar, e kuptoi se në Dibër e dërgonin për ta vrarë, dhe pikërisht kështu ndodhi. Le të citojmë në këtë rast edhe diskutimin e Sejfulla Malëshovës në Plenum. Aty, mes të tjerash, tha: "Për herë të parë mora vesh punën e Mustafa Gjinishit. Një nga të dyja; ose ai ka qenë tradhtar i Partisë dhe i popullit, ose ai ka bërë gabime, e për gabime nuk vriten njerëzit. Përveç kësaj, mënjanë e vrasin Mustafa Gjinishin, në anë tjetër e quajmë hero para popullit e organizatave. Këto metoda jezuite nuk kanë të bëjnë fare me Partinë Komuniste. Terrorizmi në Parti, në popull e ushtri, tregon dobësinë e vijës sonë politike, e dyta, mosbesimin që kemi në popull, e treta që nuk kemi lidhje me masat. Me terror i zgjidhim të gjitha. Nuk u çudita kur më thanë se sa brutal e terrorist, aq më komunist ishte. Kështu duken simptomat e degjenerimit, nga një parti politike, në një bandë kriminelësh. Urrejtja, që thotë Shulja (Kristo Themelko), është tjetër, dhe të bësh krim është tjetër gjë. Kështu që sektarizmi degjeneroi në terror dhe terrori shumë herë në krim". Në tekstin e plotë të urdhrit të Enver Hoxhës, komandant i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare të datës 26 gusht 1944, lidhur me vrasjen e Mustafa Gjinishit shkruhet: "Në Frontin e Maqellarës e të Dibrës, ku forcat e Divizionit të parë S nën komandën e gjeneralmajorit Dali Ndreu, pesë ditë rresht luftuan me tërbim kundër forcave të mëdha gjermane dhe zogiste, të cilat u shpartalluan keqas me humbje të mëdha, ra dëshmor në fushën e nderit nënkolonel Mustafa Gjinishi, anëtar i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm. Mustafa Gjinishi, luftëtar i palodhur dhe i patrembur, pa kursyer asgjë dha jetën në vijat e para të luftës për çlirimin e Atdheut dhe të popullit shqiptar. Humbja e tij duhet të na nxisë për ta ashpërsuar dhe më tepër luftën kundër okupatorëve dhe shërbëtorëve të tij. Në shenjë zie dhe për të nderuar kujtimin e shokut Mustafa Gjinishit urdhërojmë të ulim flamurin në gjysmë shtize për tri ditë rresht që prej datës së sotme. Lavdi heronjve tanë të rënë në fushën e nderit!" Komandant i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare, Gjeneral Kolonel Enver Hoxha.


*Misteret*

1. 1. Eliminimi i Liri Geges mbetet një mister i madh. Kjo pasi ende nuk dihet nëse ajo ishte agjente e jugosllaveve apo jo dhe nëse ekzekutimi i saj u bë vetëm sepse i kundërvihej Enver Hoxhës?

2. Mister mbetet gjyqi kundër saj. Pse ai u zhvillua me dyer të mbyllura dhe a ishte i drejtë dënimi me vdekje i dhënë për të dhe bashkëshortin e saj, Dali Ndreu dhe përse Enveri kërkonte që ai të ishte me një vendim unik të trupit gjykues për dënimin e tyre. Ende nuk dihet se përse Enveri nuk e fali çiftin Ndreu-Gega, megjithëse kishte deklaruar se do t'ua falte jetën!

3. Cilat ishin lidhjet e Liri Gegës me Jugosllavët gjatë Luftës dhe a mbante ajo lidhje me ta edhe pas prishjes së marrëdhënieve?

4. Ende nuk dihet se pse Liri Gega dha urdhër që të ekzekutohet Mustafa Gjinishi. Ishte një vendim i saj apo kishte një autorizim për një veprim të tillë dhe nëse ishte ajo njeriu që ka dhënë urdhër për ekzekutimin e shumë personave!
*

Fakte mbi gjyqin*

Në vitin 1949 dënohet personaliteti i parë që akuzohej si bashkëpunëtor me jugosllavët. Në atë kohë ishte pikërisht Koçi Xoxe ai që mbante postin e ministrit të Brendshëm dhe cilësohej si njeriu më i afërt i udhëheqësit komunist, Enver Hoxha.

26 gusht 1944, në Dibër u vra Mustafa Gjinishi, një nga kuadrot e Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare. Për këtë vrasje u akuzua Liri Gega, se kishte dhënë urdhër për ekzekutimin e tij. Kjo u vërtetua me anën e një letre që Liri Gega dërgonte në atë kohë, por ngelen mister nëse Liria kishte marrë një urdhër për eliminim e Gjinishit apo e bëri nga ana e vetë.

Në vitin 1956, pikërisht në muajt e parë të këtij viti arrestohet çifti Dali Ndreu dhe Liri Gega me akuzën e njohur mirë në atë kohë si agjentë të jugosllavëve.

Në fund të vitit 1956 merret vendimi që Dali Ndreu dhe Liri Gega do të pushkatohen. Ky vendim shkon në duart e Enver Hoxhës, me qëllimin që ky i fundit do të jepte një lloj amnistie, duke u paraqitur si një njeri i drejt. Gjë kjo që nuk ndodhi, pasi Enveri thjesht konfirmoi vendimin e gjykatës, duke thënë që ne me këtë nuk godasim Lirinë dhe Daliun, por vetë Jugosllavinë.

Dhjetor i vitit 1956 çifti i njohur i asaj kohe Dali Ndreu dhe Liri Gega pushkatohen në një vend të fshehtë. Ky pushkatim nuk ishte as i pari dhe as i fundit në epokën e drejtimit të vendit nga Enver Hoxha.


*Jetëshkrimi*

EMRI: Dali
MBIEMRI: Ndreu
VENLINDJA: Dibër
Aktiviteti
Në vitin 1935, Daliu merr pjesë në Lëvizjen e Fierit dhe nga ajo pjesëmarrje dënohet me burg. Pas lirimit nga burgu, shkon në Itali dhe ndjek fakultetin e Shkencave Ekonomike në Firence, nga ku i ndërpret studimet kur Italia fashiste pushtoi Shqipërinë.Menjëherë hyn në lidhje me grupet e rezistencës kundër fashizmit e vepron si antifashist.
Në vitet 1940-1941 inkuadrohet në radhët e formacioneve partizane. Për meritat e tij, bazuar edhe te kontributi historik i familjes, me krijimin e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare caktohet zëvendëskomandant i Shtabit, pra figura numër dy e luftës partizane. Por njëherësh shquhet si një komandant i zoti me aftësi dhe reputacion.
Brigada III Sulmuese ishte formacioni ushtarak që ai drejtoi në fillimet e Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare.
Pas 24 Majit 1944 drejtoi Divizionin I Sulmues.
18 gusht 1944 drejtoi Korparmatën I të Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare të Shqipërisë, i pari dhe më i madhi i formacioneve ushtarake deri atëherë.
Në krye të Korparmatës I, ai drejtoi mjeshtërisht veprimet e njësiteve luftarake të shumta për çlirimin e Tiranës, njëherazi ato për çlirimin e Lezhës dhe të Shkodrës etj., deri në çlirimin e plotë të të gjithë Shqipërisë.
Në vitin 1956 Dali Ndreun e arrestojnë me akuza si bashkëpunëtor i jugosllave së bashku me bashkëshorten e tij, Liri Gega, e cila ishte një tjetër kuadro e asaj kohe.
Dhjetor i vitit 1956 pushkatohet Dali Ndreu dhe Liri Gega në një vend ku nuk u mor vesh kurrë se ku.
*

Jetëshkrimi*

Emri: Liri
Mbiemri: Gega
Datëlindja: 1918
Vendlindja: Gjirokastër
Aktiviteti
Në vitin 1940 ishte mësuese në Institutin "Nëna Mbretëreshë", pasi familja e saj shpërngulet nga qyteti i Gjirokastrës.
Në vitin 1941, Liri Gega ishte anëtare e Grupit Komunist të qytetit të Korçës, ku bënin pjesë dhe Fiqret Shehu dhe Nexhmije Xhunglini (Hoxha).
Nga viti 1941 ishte anëtare e Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare, por nën influencën e Dushan Mugoshës dhe Miladin Popoviçit kishte një sjellje të egër dhe sektare.
Në vitin 1946 u martua me Dali Ndreun, një prej ushtarakëve më të lartë të asaj kohe.
Në vitet 1945-1948 ka qenë deputete e Kuvendit dhe një nga drejtueset kryesorë të Organizatës së Gruas Shqiptare.
Në vitin 1956 arrestohet si agjente e jugosllaveve.
Në dhjetor të vitit 1956 Liri Gega së bashku me bashkëshortin e saj, Dali Ndreu, pushkatohen në një vend që nuk u mor vesh kurrë. 

_Tirana Observer
21 Korrik 2006_

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur  	 

*Cilat janë të fshehtat e ish-ministrit të Ekonomisë, që u shpall tradhtar në vitin 1947 nga Byroja Politike*


*Katër misteret që shoqëruan Nako Spirun*


Armand JONUZI, Erion HABILAJ

Nako Spiru do të jetë sot personazhi i rubrikës "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur". Jeta e 27-vjeçarit ishte e mbushur plot me mistere, shumë prej të cilave nuk janë zbardhur ende edhe sot. Nako Spiru do të vetëvritej vetëm tre vjet pas çlirimit të vendit, më 20 nëntor 1947. I gjendur përballë një presioni të shokëve të tij, i riu 27-vjeçar që mbante postin e ministrit të Ekonomisë do të vriste veten. Por edhe pas vdekjes, figura e tij ka qenë një nga më të debatuarat. Ai herë shpallej armik dhe herë Hero i Popullit, duke bërë që të jetë një nga personazhet më enigmatikë të Partisë Komuniste.


*Vetëvrasja e Nako Spirut*

Askujt nuk ia priste mendja se djaloshi 27-vjeçar që kontribuoi aq shumë për çlirimin e vendit dhe një nga krerët e Partisë Komuniste, do të vriste veten atë mbrëmje të 20 nëntorit 1947, brenda zyrës së tij. Nako Spiru, anëtari i Byrosë Politike do të vriste veten vetëm një ditë pas mbledhjeve të Byrosë Politike, ku u kritikua veprimtaria e tij kundër jugosllavëve. I gjendur pa përkrahje nga ata njerëz tek ai besonte shumë, 27-vjeçari do të merrte vendimin e rëndë.


*Por çfarë e shtyu atë të merrte këtë vendim*

Në arkivin e shtetit janë procesverbalet e mbledhjeve të Byrosë Politike të K.Q të Partisë Komuniste të Shqipërisë, të cilat morën në shqyrtim marrëdhëniet me Jugosllavinë pas një reagimi të këtyre të fundit mbi qëndrimet anti-jugosllave të Nako Spirut. Njeriu që donte pavarësi ekonomike nga jugosllavët, duke e shprehur këtë se planin ekonomik mund ta realizonin edhe pa ndihmën e tyre. Mbledhjet ku Nakoja kërkoi më tepër kohë të sqaronte pozicionin e tij, pas akuzës që jugosllavët i bënin Partisë së Enver Hoxhës për një qëndrim të dytë jodashamirës ndaj Jugosll-avisë. Mbledhjet e datës 18 dhe 19 nëntor të vitit 1947 ishin ato që e vranë Nako Spirun. Pikërisht pak minuta se të fillonte mbledhja e tretë për diskutimin e qëndrimit të tij anti-jugosllav. Enver Hoxha për këtë shkruan "Të nesërmen, d.m.th. në 20 nëntor, Nako Spiru erdhi tek unë dhe kërkoi afat. Unë ia refuzova. Mbasandaj pak minuta pas orës tetë, d.m.th. 20:00, në të cilën ishte caktuar mbledhja, ai vrau veten si një armik, si një tradhtar i Partisë". Kjo ishte fjala e Enver Hoxhës vetëm pak kohë pasi Nako Spiru kishte vrarë veten. Por 27-vjeçari nuk kishte kërkuar vetëm përkrahjen e Enver Hoxhës, para se të merrte vendimin e rëndë. Vetëm një ditë para aktit fatal, më 19 nëntor 1947, ai kishte kërkuar takim dhe e kishte realizuar më pas me ambasadorin e Bashkimit Sovjetik në Tiranë, A. Gagarinov. Në takimin me këtë të fundit, ai i kishte kërkuar atij mbështetje duke i rrëfyer për atë çfarë po i bëhej. Por ambasadori sovjetik nuk ia përkrahu idenë duke mbajtur një qëndrim asnjanës. Ja se çfarë ka shkruar në kujtimet e tij ambasadori A. Gagarinov.

Tiranë
19 nëntor 1947

Sekret
Sot mua më bëri vizitë Nako Spiru, i cili erdhi me iniciativën e vet. Është vështirë ta quash këtë bisedë, më saktë, më drejt, kjo mund të quhet monolog. Pasi u përshëndetëm, ai direkt filloi të thotë se do të dëshironte të fliste për mbledhjen e djeshme të Byrosë Politike të KQ-së.
*

Rrëfimi i Nakos para vetëvrasjes*

Ai tregoi se dje (18 nëntor), në mbrëmje u bë mbledhja e Byrosë Politike të KQ-së së PKSH-së, në të cilën merrnin pjesë nëntë anëtarë të Byrosë. "Në këtë mbledhje nuk u ftuan kandidatët, por kjo, për mua, është shumë e kuptueshme, sepse të gjithë kandidatët për anëtarë të BP-së së KQ-së, Liri Belishova, Mehmet Shehu dhe Fadil Paçrami, janë njerëz të një drejtimi të ri, ata nuk do të përulin kokën përunjësisht nën grushtin jugosllav dhe janë njerëz të cilët jugosllavët nuk i duan. Ja sepse ata nuk mund të ftoheshin në këtë mbledhje, e cila ishte përgatitur me shumë kujdes që asaj t'i jepej një drejtim i caktuar. Ministri njoftoi se në këtë mbledhje ishte Enver Hoxha i cili shtjelloi thelbin e deklaratave që kishte bërë S. Zhllatiçi dhe tërësisht pranoi si të drejta akuzat e jugosllavëve, gjithë peshën e përgjegjësisë, duke ma ngarkuar mua dhe pjesërisht preku F. Paçramin dhe dikë tjetër. Unë kisha të drejtë kur thosha se nuk isha i njohur plotësisht për përmbajtjen e këtyre njoftimeve të S. Zhllatiçit. Pavarësisht se E. Hoxha dhe K. Xoxe kishin folur disa herë me mua për këtë temë, ata fshehën nga unë se jugosllavët hapur ngrejnë çështjen se pikërisht unë, Nako Spiru, jam frymëzuesi i tendencave antijugosllave në Shqipëri. Vetëm nga realiteti i Enver Hoxhës në mbledhjen e Byrosë mora vesh për këtë gjë. Kjo gjë mua më kërcënon me vdekje. Në gjuhën tonë të shqipes, kjo do të thotë se unë jam "armik", deklaron Nako Spiru. Ai tregoi se në këtë mbledhje folën K. Xoxe dhe Kristo Themelko, që, sipas fjalëve të tij, natyrisht "mbështetën referencën, që siç duket ishte vendosur dhe përgatitur që më parë". Përsa i përket anëtarëve të tjerë të Byrosë, Nako Spiru deklaroi kategorikisht se "ata nuk do të guxojnë të thonë ndonjë gjë kundër mendimit të atyre që kishin paraqitur pikëpamjen e vet. Por, në takimin me ambasadorin sovjetik, Nako Spiru i kishte parashtruar edhe vërejtjet e tij për Enverin dhe Koçi Xoxen. Ai i deklaroi hapur ambasadorit se e quante të padrejtë linjën që ndiqte Enver Hoxha dhe bashkë me këtë edhe anëtarët e tjerë të Byrosë Politike duke pranuar tërësisht mendimin jugosllav. Vetëm një ditë më pas pas këtij takimi, Nako Spiru do të vriste veten. Por një nga misteret që ka mbetur pa u zbardhur, është se pse Nako Spiru, në një takim me Titon kishte deklaruar se Enveri shprehej kundër jugosllavëve?

*
E vërteta e takimit me Titon*

Sipas burimeve sovjetike, një vit para se Nako Spiru të vriste veten, ai ishte takuar me Titon dhe në një bisedë me të kishte shpifur haptazi aq shumë kundër Enver Hoxhës, saqë udhëheqësit jugosllav i qe dashur t'i dilte në mbrojtje. Titoja mendonte se nuk duheshin lejuar mosmarrëveshje midis Jugosllavisë dhe Shqipërisë, prandaj duhej të bindeshin shqiptarët se ndihma e Bashkimit Sovjetik nuk synonte largimin e Shqipërisë nga Jugosllavia, por afrimin e dy vendeve fqinje, ndërsa për ata, të cilët nuk e kuptojnë këtë (d.m.th. Spiru), duhej të dorëzoheshin për t´i larguar. Por ende nuk është zbuluar, nëse ngjarja ka qenë e vërtetë apo një lojë e Titos për të futur përçarjen në Partinë Komuniste shqiptare?

*
Ngritja dhe rënia e figurës së Nako Spirut*

Emri i Nako Spirut do vazhdonte të përflitej edhe pas vdekjes së tij. Në fillim ai do të quhej tradhtar i popullit dhe i Partisë dhe vetëm pas një viti, në kohën kur Koçi Xoxe dënohet si spiun i jugosllavëve edhe marrëdhëniet me vendin fqinj u prishën, ndërsa Nako Spiru u shpall hero. Enveri menjëherë do deklaronte se ai kishte ndjekur udhëzimet e tij duke kritikuar jugosllavët, por në fakt veprimin e Nakos do ta quanin si një dobësi të tij. Kjo pasi Partia e dënonte vetëvrasjen. Figura e Nako Spirut u rehabilitua pas dënimit të Koçit dhe busti i tij u vendos si në një lulishte po ashtu edhe në oborrin e një shkolle. Por ky rehabilitim nuk do të zgjaste përgjithnjë, pasi në vitet '80 figura e tij u rishikua përsëri dhe u vendos që të hiqej përsëri. Por, në 46 vjetorin e vrasjes së tij, më 20 nëntor 2002, Presidenti Alfred Moisiu e dekoroi me urdhrin e lartë "Nderi i Kombit", si një nga figurat më të shquara të Lëvizjes Antifashiste të rinisë shqiptare, Nako Spirun. Në një ceremoni të organizuar në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, Presidenti Moisiu bëri të njohur motivacionin e këtij nderimi, sipas të cilit, Nako Spiru vlerësohet "Organizator, frymëzues dhe drejtues kryesor i Rinisë Antifashiste Shqiptare, një nga udhëheqësit më të shquar të Lëvizjes Antifashiste Nacional Çlirimtare në Shqipëri. Luftëtar i vendosur për ruajtjen e pavarësisë së vendit pas luftës dhe për futjen e tij në rrugën e progresit. Intelektual i shquar, publicist i talentuar, që gjithë dijen e tij e vuri në shërbim të një të ardhmeje më të mirë e më të drejtë".

*Fakte mbi vdekjen*

Më 18 nëntor të vitit 1947 u mblodh Byroja Politike e Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare, në të cilën morën pjesë të nëntë anëtarët e saj. Mbledhjet e Byrosë bëheshin me qëllime të caktuara dhe këtë herë ishte Nako Spiru, ai që do të gjykohej në këtë mbledhje.

Më datë 18 dhe 19 nëntor të vitit 1947 u kritikua ashpër Nako Spiru, lidhur me aktivitetin e tij anti-jugosllav. Kritikat atij iu bënë pikërisht në dy mbledhje të njëpasnjëshme që kishin në qendër të diskutimit të gjithë veprimtarinë e Nakos.

Një natë para vetëvrasjes, Nako Spiru realizon një takim me ambasadorin e Bashkimit Sovjetik, A. Gagarinov, ku i paraqiste një platformë idesh se si Shqipëria duhet të shkëputej nga Jugosllavia dhe të shikonte më tepër në drejtim të Perëndimit.

Më 20 nëntor të vitit 1947, Enver Hoxha deklaroi se Nako Spiru kishte shkuar tek ai dhe kishte kërkuar afat për diskutimin në mbledhje deri në 5 ditë. Këtë afat të kërkuar Enveri e refuzoi, duke e piketuar Nakon si një tradhtar të Partisë dhe të padenjë për të qenë në udhëheqjen e asaj kohe.

Ora 20:00 e datës 20 nëntor të vitit 1947, Nako Spiru vret veten në rrethana tejet të pashpjeguara deri më sot. Aludimet janë bërë për një qëndrim refraktar të bërë nga Nako për marrëdhëniet midis Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë.


*4 misteret*

1. Misteret për Naku Spiru fillojnë me vetëvrasjen e tij. Shumë njerëz besojnë se ai u shty drejt një akti të tillë pasi e pa që nuk gjeti përkrahjen e bashkëlutëtarëve të tij?

2. Çfarë diskutoi Nako Spiru me ambasadorin e Bashkimit Sovjetik në Tiranë dhe pse nuk gjeti ai përkrahjen e kërkuar. Por mister është edhe çfarë shkroi Nako Spiru në ditarin e tij, një ditë para se të humbiste jetën?

3. Një mister që ka vazhduar të shoqërojë figurën e Nako Spirut është nëse ai bënte një lojë të dyfishtë në marrëdhëniet me vendin fqinj apo jo? Kjo për faktin se ai herë akuzonte Enverin te jugosllavët dhe herë bënte të kundërtën.

4. Pse regjimi komunist e përdori figurën e Nako Spirut, herë duke e shpallur si spiun e tradhtar dhe herë si hero.
*

Jeteshkrimi*

Emri: Nako
Mbiemri: Spiru
Datëlindja: 4 janar 1918
Vendlindja: Durrës
Shkollimi: Mësimet fillore i mori në Durrës, mësimet e mesme në Institutin Tregtar Italian në Korfuz dhe studimet e larta i vazhdoi në Fakultetin Ekonomik të Torinos.
Aktiviteti:
Në prill të vitit 1939 kur Italia fashiste po pushtonte Shqipërinë, u largua dhe shkoi në Paris, ku zhvilloi aktivitet të gjerë kundër agresionit fashist dhe sipas dëshmisë së Ymer Dishnicës, la mbresa të thella për aftësinë drejtuese. Ai shquhej për inteligjencën e jashtëzakonshme dhe kulturën e gjerë.
I angazhuar në Luftën Antifashiste, që nga fillimi Nako Spiru luajti një rol të rëndësishëm si udhëheqësi kryesor i rinisë dhe një nga udhëheqësit më të shquar të kësaj lufte.
Në vitin 1942, Nako ka qenë Sekretar Organizativ i Rinisë Komuniste që nga themelimi i saj dhe pas vrasjes së Qemal Stafës.
Sekretar Politik i kësaj organizate, anëtar i Komitetit Qendror dhe i Byrosë Politike të Partisë Komuniste.
16 shtator 1942, Nako Spiru ka qenë një nga protagonistët kryesorë të Konferencës së Pezës.
24 maj 1944, ai ka qenë pjesëmarrës si në Konferencën e Labinotit dhe në Kongresin e Përmetit. Ai ishte anëtar i Këshillit Antifashist dhe anëtar i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm. Nako Spiru ishte komunist, por njëkohësisht idealist i ndershëm e demokrat. Për likuidimin e tij tragjik përgjegjës janë shovinistët serbë dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tyre.
20 nëntor të vitit 1947, Nako Spiru vdiq në rrethana të dyshimta.
_
Tirana Observer
22 Korrik 2006_

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur  	 

*Cilat janë të fshehtat e ish-ministrit të Brendshëm që u dënua si bashkëpunëtor i jugosllavëve


Katër misteret që shoqëruan Koçi Xoxen
*
Erion HABILAJ

Sot, në rubrikën "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur" do të jetë ish-ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, i cili u dënua nga Enver Hoxha duke u akuzuar si bashkëpunëtor i jugosllavëve. Katër vjet pas çlirimit të vendit, Koçi Xoxe që deri në atë kohë ndodhej në majën e pushtetit u shpall tradhtar i vendit. Pikërisht më 28 nëntor të vitit 1948 ai arrestohet dhe disa muaj më pas në maj të vitit 1949, ai pushkatohet nga regjimi asaj kohe. Eshtrat e njeriut që ishte numri dy në hierarkinë e pushtetit pas Enver Hoxhës ende nuk janë gjetur edhe sot. Të shumta janë dyshimet pse u mor një vendim kaq i rëndë nga ana e diktatorit Hoxha për njeriun e tij më të besueshëm, që përveçse kishin qenë të afërt gjatë Luftës, ata i sollën marrëdhëniet drejt një konsolidimi sidomos me vendosjen e Pushtetit Popullor deri në vitin 1948, ku Koçi arrestohet.


*Pse Enver Hoxha e dërgoi Koçi Xoxen në Greqi, cili ishte gjenerali që ai takoi dhe për çfarë diskutuan?*

Ka qenë nëntori i vitit 1943, kur Enver Hoxha thërret Koçi Xoxen dhe e ngarkon me detyrë që të shkonte në Greqi për të takuar gjeneralin grek Sarafis, që ishte komandant i forcave të armatosura të EAM-it. Koçi mori me vete dhe Nesti Kerenxhin dhe shkuan e takuan gjeneralin grek që ishte i vendosur me trupat e tij në zonën e Kozhanit. Me nisjen e tij nga Shqipëria askush nuk mori vesh se cili ishte qëllimi i kësaj vizite. Në atë kohë u aludua për një ardhje të gjeneralit grek në forcat shqiptare, duke luftuar së bashku me partizanët shqiptarë. Por ky variant u hodh poshtë duke parë reputacionin dhe famën e gjeneralit grek Sarafis, i cili nuk mund të dezertonte nga forcat e vendit të tij. Nga dokumentet arkivore por dhe nga dëshmitarë të asaj periudhe është hedhur dritë mbi këtë takim, sikur gjatë takimit Koçi Xoxe i ka kërkuar gatishmërinë dhe miratimin e Enver Hoxhës për krijimin e Shtabit të Përbashkët Ballkanik, gjë të cilën Enver Hoxhës ia kishte kërkuar Tito me anë të të dërguarve të tij në Shqipëri. Gjenerali grek Sarafis, në mënyrë kategorike nuk e pranoi një propozim të tillë, duke i thënë Koçi Xoxes që është krejt i pavend krijimi i një shtabi të tillë. Kështu, Koçi Xoxe kthehet tek Enveri me mos miratimin nga ana e grekut të këtij projekt-plani i aleancës Tiranë-Beograd. Pas këtij dështimi, Enver Hoxha e hedh poshtë që të ketë bërë një propozim të tillë duke thënë që Koçi Xoxen e kishte dërguar në Greqi për një mision tjetër që nuk kishte të bënte me takimin me gjeneralin grek Sarafis. Më pas me urdhër të Shtabit Përgjithshëm, Koçi u caktua të shkonte në qarkun e Korçës në zonën e Gorë-Oparit. Ai punoi në atë zonë deri në mbarimin e Luftës, ku dha një kontribut të madh në organizimin e Lëvizjes Antifashiste me brigadat partizane. Koçi gjithashtu mori pjesë në Kongresin e Përmetit, ku ju dha grada gjeneral-leitenant, që ishte e dyta pas Enver Hoxhës që u gradua gjeneral-kolonel dhe gjithashtu u emërua në funksionin e zëvendëskryeministrit të qeverisë së përkohshme që doli nga ai Kongres, duke qenë direkt zëvendësi i parë i Enverit në të gjitha funksionet e tij.
A qëndrojnë akuzat e rënda që u thurën kundër Koçi Xoxes për afro 40 vjet nga propaganda e pushtetit komunist dhe personalisht të Enver Hoxhës, i cili e akuzonte ndihmësin dhe bashkëpunëtorin më të ngushtë të tij si njeriun më të errët në historinë e Shqipërisë dhe agjent të jugosllavëve që kishte mbështetjen e Titos? Pse u pendua Bedri Spahiu, prokurori i Gjyqit Special të bërë ndaj Koçi Xoxes?
Një mister të tillë më mirë se prokurori i Përgjithshëm i asaj kohe, Bedri Spahiu, nuk mund ta zbardhë askush tjetër. Dënimi për Koçi Xoxen ishte kapital dhe tepër i rëndë. Me daljen nga burgu pas viteve '90, Bedriu u shpreh se ishte penduar që kishte dënuar një figurë siç ishte Koçi Xoxe. Spahiu ishte prokuror i tij dhe kërkoi dënimin e rëndë. Ndërsa më vonë, ish-prokurori i Përgjithshëm, Spahiu, u vu vetë në bankën e të akuzuarve. Ashtu sikurse e deklaron vetë, ai u detyrua që të deklaronte se Koçi Xoxe ishte fajtor. Duhet thënë që pendimi i Bedri Spahiut bëhet më i besueshëm kur kujton që këta të dy kishin marrëdhënie jo fort të ngrohta. Me vdekjen e tij, Koçi xoxe mori dhe shumë mistere. Ishte apo jo agjent i jugosllaveve? Kishte plane për rrëzimin e Enver Hoxhës, donte apo një rilidhje me shtetin fqinj, këto e të tjera mistere mbulohen me trupin tij. Gjatë gjithë periudhës që Enver Hoxha ishte gjallë, deri në vitin 1985 propagandoi me të madhe që Koçi Xoxe e kishte tradhtuar atë vetë por edhe atdheun, duke punuar për armiqtë më të mëdhenj siç i cilësonte Enver Hoxha, jugosllavët. A ishte Koçi Xoxe agjent i jugosllaveve, pse e dënoi Enveri me një motivacion të tillë absurd po t'u referohesh rrethanave të kohës? Në kohën e Luftës, Shqipëria kishte marrëdhënie shumë të mira me shtetin jugosllav. Kjo erdhi për një sërë arsyesh, por sidomos për faktin që kishin një qëllim të përbashkët atë të luftimit të armikut nazi-fashit, i cili kishte marrë me dhunë territorin e dy vendeve, por edhe bashkimi drejt një ideali siç ishte komunizmi. Me mbarimin e Luftës edhe marrëdhëniet midis këtyre dy vendeve filluan të ftoheshin. Kështu, në vitin 1948 vjen dhe divorci i një marrëdhënieje disavjeçare. Por këtë zhvillim do të vinin dhe viktimat e para pas saj. Kështu Koçi Xoxe, i cili kishte qenë në marrëdhënie mjaft të mira me jugosllavët, u etiketua nga Enver Hoxha dhe klika e tij drejtuese si një agjent me rrezikshmëri të lartë dhe një devijant i asaj që quhej "vija e Partisë". Goditjen më të madhe ndaj ushtarakëve të lartë, Enver Hoxha e filloi në prag të Kongresit të Parë të PKSH-së. Asokohe dhe më pas gjatë vitit 1949, Enver Hoxha goditi bashkëpunëtorin e tij më të afërt gjeneral-leitenant, Koçi Xoxen.
A është përgjegjës Koçi Xoxe për terrorin e egër komunist që ndodhi gjatë viteve 1945-1948, kur ai ishte në postin e ministrit të Brendshëm, ku u eliminuan apo u zhdukën fizikisht një pjesë e madhe e bashkëpunëtorëve të ngushtë të Hoxhës, pa përmendur këtu kundërshtarët e krahut tjetër politik, apo Xoxe ka qenë thjesht një zbatues i bindur i shefit të tij në të gjithë ato krime?
Pasi Shqipëria doli nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, e cila zgjati disa vjet kundër pushtuesve nazi-fashistë u radhit në vendet fituese të kësaj lufte që i kushtoi shtrenjtë si në aspektin e forcave njerëzore ashtu dhe në ato materiale. Në fillim të vitit 1945, me vendosjen e Pushtetit Popullor në postet kyçe të drejtimit të vendit u vendosën pikërisht ata që kishin luftuar gjatë Luftës. Njëri prej tyre ishte dhe Koçi Xoxe, i cili u vendos në krye të grupit të Gjyqit Special që do të gjykonin të gjithë ata që ishin kundërshtarë të pushtetit, por do të gjykonte dhe njerëz brenda vetit. Të gjithë ata që u cilësuan kriminelë të Luftës në vitet 1945-1948 u gjykuan nga Koçi Xoxe. Si kryetar i këtij grupi Special, Xoxe ishte mbikëqyrës e gjithë seancave gjyqësore ku bashkë me prokurorin e Përgjithshëm, Bedri Spahiu, dhanë dënime me të vërtet të rënda për shumë persona. Nga shumë dëshmitarë të asaj kohe dënimet që jepeshin nga ky grup ishin të gjitha të paramenduara. Kështu edhe pse marrja e vendimit ishte nga Koçi Xoxe dhe Bedri Spahiu, përsëri ishin porositë e Enver Hoxhës ato që i vinin vulën përfundimisht. Pra, Koçi Xoxe apo dhe Bedri Spahiu ishin si të thuash vegla të një regjimi të egër që po instalohej në Shqipëri me në krye Enver Hoxhën. Pas përfundimit të këtyre gjyqeve tepër delikate për personat që dënoheshin, Koçi Xoxe u konsolidua si njeriu më i besuar i Enver Hoxhës dhe bashkëpunëtori më i ngushtë i tij me një pushtet politik absolut. Kështu ai përveç postit të zëvendëskryeministrit u emërua dhe ministër i Brendshëm, dhe gjithashtu ishte dhe në funksionin e Sekretarit Organizativ të PKSH-së, duke qenë numri dy pas Enver Hoxhës që ishte Sekretar i Përgjithshëm. Në mënyrë definitive mund të thuash se duke parë raportet midis Koçi Xoxes dhe Enver Hoxhës nuk mund të aludosh për veprime të Koçit pa miratimin e Enverit. Këto ngelen në kuadrin e misterit, pse prishja e marrëdhënieve me jugosllavët pati këtë efekt edhe te marrëdhëniet e Enver Hoxhës me Koçi Xoxen.
A kishte ndonjë plan për eliminim e klerikëve nga ana e Koçi Xoxes dhe Enver Hoxhës? Çfarë tha Koçi në praninë edhe të Bedri Spahiut në shtëpinë e Enver Hoxhës, ku thureshin plane dhe intriga për kundërshtarët?
Në sistemin një partiak shumë vendime merreshin edhe nga biseda direkte midis udhëheqësve. Menjëherë pas Luftës, dy nga njerëzit më të rëndësishëm ishin Enver Hoxha dhe Koçi Xoxe. Një rast të tillë e ka sjellë Bedri Spahiu në kujtimet e tij. Ai thotë se Enveri dhe Koçi hartuan një plan për të zhdukur klerikët që ndodheshin në Shqipëri me metoda të fshehta duke krijuar skenarë që të sillnin enigmatizimin e zhdukjes së tyre. Në një bisedë të bërë midis Koçi Xoxes dhe Enver Hoxës pa praninë e të tretëve, në vitin 1946 aludohet nga Bedri Spahiu se ata të dy po krijonin skemën e zhdukjes së njerëzve të fesë. Bedri Spahiu në kujtime e tij thotë se "Një ditë shkova te shtëpia e Enver Hoxhës, aty ishte dhe Koçi Xoxe. Ata po bisedonin kur u ula. Koçi tha si vazhdim i bisedës së lënë përgjysmë, a, më saktë, si ndërrim teme: "Të poshtër e të rrezikshëm janë këta priftërinjtë që shkojnë e të vënë armë në altarin e kishës…". Enveri i përgjigjet: "Ata bëjnë punën e tyre, derisa ne na mungon vigjilenca dhe i mbyllim sytë para tyre". Jo, jo ia ktheu Koçi, nuk u ka munguar vigjilenca e organeve të Sigurimit, përkundrazi kanë qenë ata që e kanë zbuluar këtë krim të shëmtuar". Nga ky bisedim i Koçit me Enverin del qartë sipas Bedri Spahiut, se "ata donin të më mbushnin mendjen jo për ekzistencën e një fakti, por për të më bindur në vërtetësinë e një trillimi".
*
Misteret*

1. Pse Enver Hoxha e dërgoi Koçi Xoxen në Greqi, cili ishte gjenerali që ai takoi dhe për çfarë diskutuan, a ka pasur ndonjë plan për një federatë ballkanike të organizuar nga Enver Hoxha dhe Tito? Pse Koçi Xoxe ishte njeriu më i besuar i Enverit duke i dhënë postin e zëvendësit të tij?

2. A qëndrojnë akuzat e rënda që u thurën kundër Koçi Xoxes për afro 40 vjet nga propaganda e pushtetit komunist dhe personalisht të Enver Hoxhës, i cili e akuzonte ndihmësin dhe bashkëpunëtorin më të ngushtë të tij si njeriun më të errët në historinë e Shqipërisë dhe agjent të jugosllavëve që kishte mbështetjen e Titos?

3. A është përgjegjës Koçi Xoxe për terrorin e egër komunist që ndodhi gjatë viteve 1945-1948, kur ai ishte në postin e ministrit të Brendshëm, ku u eliminuan apo u zhdukën fizikisht një pjesë e madhe e bashkëpunëtorëve të ngushtë të Hoxhës, pa përmendur këtu kundërshtarët e krahut tjetër politik, apo Xoxe ka qenë thjesht një zbatues i bindur i shefit të tij në të gjithë ato krime?

4. A kishte ndonjë plan për eliminim e klerikëve nga ana e Koçi Xoxes dhe Enver Hoxhës? Çfarë tha Koçi në praninë edhe të Bedri Spahiut në shtëpinë e Enver Hoxhës?

*
Fakte mbi gjyqin*

1948, në Plenumin e KQ-së të PPSH-së hidhen akuzat e para ndaj Koçi Xoxes, ku shpallet armik i popullit nga Enver Hoxha dhe anëtarët e tjerë të Byrosë Politike të asaj kohe.

11 qershor të vitit 1948 bëhet gjyqi për Koçi Xoxen, ku ai shpallet fajtor. Gjyqin e drejtonte Bedri Spahiu, i cili kishte qenë së bashku Koçin në grupin e Gjyqit Special ku kishin dënuar shumë figura të asaj kohe. Gjyqi u bë pa praninë e Koçit dhe pas këtij gjyqi ai arrestohet.

28 nëntor 1948 arrestohet Koçi Xoxe si armik i popullit dhe agjent i huaj, dhe burgoset në burgun e ri të Tiranës, ku mbahej nën masa të rrepta sigurie.

Fillim maji i 1949-s, shpallet fajtor për të gjitha akuzat dhe nga gjykata i jepet dënimi kapital, ai me vdekje. Deri më sot akuzat më të rënda janë ato të bashkëpunimit me jugosllavët si shkelja e parimeve të Partisë duke u bërë pjesë e agjenturave të huaja.

Maj 1949, në moshën 38-vjeçare pushkatohet sipas vendimit të marrë më parë nga Gjykata e Lartë edhe sot nuk dihet se ku ndodhen eshtrat e Koçi Xoxes.

*Jetëshkrimi*

Emri: Koçi
Mbiemri: Xoxe
Vitlindja: 1911
Vendlindja: Follorinë Greqi
Shkollimi: Në vitin 1929 ka mbaruar dhe është diplomuar shkëlqyeshëm në gjimnazin klasik të Selanikut
Aktiviteti
Themelues dhe kryetar i parë i Grupit Komunist të Korçës.
Pjesëtar i mbledhjes themeluese të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare. Anëtar i Byrosë Politike dhe KQ të saj që nga krijimi.
Në vitin 1941 dhe 1942 burgoset si antifashist nga italianët.
Nga 10 korriku i vitit 1942, anëtar i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm.
Në 24 maj 1944 gradohet gjeneral-leitnant në Kongresin e Përmetit.
Në shkurtin e vitit 1945 emërohet kryetar i Gjykatës së Lartë.
Në vitin 1945, nënkryeministër dhe ministër i Brendshëm.
Në vitin 1945 merr pjesë në legjislaturën e parë si deputet i Kuvendit Popullor.
Në vitin 1945 bëhet Sekretar Organizativ i Komitetit Qendror të PKSH-së.
Në vitin 1948, ministër i Industrisë dhe Minierave.
Dekorata
I dekoruar "Hero i Popullit" dhe me medaljet më të larta në Shqipëri.
I dekoruar dhe me shumë medalje të larta nga Bullgaria, Jugosllavia, Bashkimi Sovjetik etj.
Në 28 nëntor 1948, arrestohet.
Në maj të vitit 1949 dënohet me vdekje dhe pushkatohet.
Gjuhët e huaja që njihte: latinisht, greqisht, bullgarisht, italisht, rumanisht, serbokroatisht dhe frëngjisht
38 vjeç ishte kur u pushkatua. Ai ishte i martuar dhe kishte gjashtë fëmijë.
Akoma dhe sot nuk i dihet ku ndodhet varri i tij.
_
Tirana Observer
23 Korrik 2006_

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur  	 

*Cilat janë të fshehtat e ish-kryeministrit që u gjet i vdekur në dhomën e tij*


*Pesë misteret e Mehmet Shehut*

Erion HABILAJ

Sot, në rubrikën "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur" do të jetë e fokusuar jeta ish-kryeministrit më jetëgjatë të Shqipërisë. Mehmet Shehu, një nga figurat më potenciale të sistemit diktatorial në Shqipëri, pasi drejtoi vendin për afro 30 vjet si kryeministër, u gjet i vdekur në dhomën e tij, më 18 dhjetor të vitit 1981. Ky por edhe mistere të tjera që kanë të bëjnë me veprimtarinë e këtij njeriu shteti, do të jenë në qendër të rubrikës. Që nga vdekja e tij e deri tek marrëdhëniet e me Enver Hoxhën, ekzekutimi i shumë shokëve të tyre gjatë qeverisjes, por edhe qëllimet e tij për të rrëzuar Sekretarin e Parë të Partisë nga pushteti, duke u lidhur me agjenturat e huaja.

Pa dyshim misteri më i madh që lidhet me figurën e Mehmet Shehut, ka të bëjë me atë nëse ai është vetëvrarë apo e kanë vrarë?
Vetëvrasje apo vrasje, ajo e Mehmet Shehut? Është një nga dilemat më të mëdha që ka shoqëruar opinionin mediatik gjatë gjithë periudhës së ardhjes së sistemit demokratik në Shqipëri. Janë thënë e ç'nuk janë thënë lidhur me vdekjen e kryeministrit më jetëgjatë të Shqipërisë. Fakte e kundrafakte kanë sjellë në dritë të reja dhe mistere, të cilat edhe pse kanë qenë të shumta, nuk kanë arritur ende të tregojnë me saktësi nëse ishte një vetëflijim apo një ekzekutimi tipit mafioz, ai i Mehmet Shehut. Po t'iu referohesh të gjithë të dhënave të sjella deri më sot, të rezulton se ishte një vetëvrasje, por që motivet kanë shumë mangësi në sqarimin e tyre. Letra që atij iu gjet në dhomën e tij është një fakt kokëfortë, i cili tregon se Mehmeti kishte vendosur të largohej nga kjo jetë me një dëshpërim të thellë. Deri më tani është thënë që fejesa e djalit të tij me një vajzë e cila vinte nga një familje jo e denjë politikisht, ishte arsye kryesore e vetëvrasjes së Mehmet Shehut. Në një mbledhje të datës 17 dhjetor të vitit 1981, Mehmeti ishte kritikuar rëndë nga shokët e Byrosë. Enver Hoxha ishte ai i pari që iu kundërvu njeriut më të afërt të tij për një periudhë thuajse tridhjetëvjeçare. Në atë mbledhje u bë një mori kritikash për kryeministrin. Ai kritikohej për shkelje të vijës së Partisë dhe se veprimet e tij të kohëve të fundit ishin të nxituara dhe duhej që t'i bëhej patjetër vërejtje. Të gjithë në atë mbledhje kishin qenë kundër tij. Ndryshe nga herët e tjera, anëtarët e Byrosë Politike ishin në garë se kush ta sulmonte më parë. Sipas byroistëve të asaj kohe, Mehmeti po bënte pazarllëk me imperialistët dhe kishte zbutur luftën e klasave. Po kush ishin këta byroistë që kritikonin njeriun thuajse më të fuqishëm të vendit deri në atë kohë, duke parë që shëndeti i Enver Hoxhës ishte drejt degradimit pas disa sëmundjeve të njëpasnjëshme që ai kishte kaluar. Në atë mbledhje diskutuan Lenka Çuko, Simon Stefani, Ramiz Alia, Manush Myftiu, Rita Marko e të tjerë, që kryeministri iu kishte dhënë dorë të ngjiteshin deri aty ku ishin në ato momente. Deri më tani mund të thuash që Mehmet Shehu ka vrarë veten pikërisht nga mospranimi i kritikave që do t’i bënin kryeministrit këta byroistë. Ana tjetër e medaljes është dhe një ekzekutim eventual i tipit mafioz, që jo rrallëherë e kishte praktikuar Enver Hoxha. Kjo ka më pak të dhëna, siç është veshja e kryeministrit me rrobat e shtëpisë. Po ashtu, në favor të ekzekutimit të tij është dhe autokritika e tij që do të lexonte të nesërmen në Byronë Politike. Atëherë pse duhet ta shkruante ai këtë nëse kishte vendosur të vetëflijohej?
A ka qenë një poliagjent siç u deklamua pas vdekjes së Mehmet Shehut? Për çfarë e takoi Mehmet Shehu kryeministrin francez, Shaban Delmaz dhe pse kërcënoi shoqëruesit e tij me burg, në rast se dekonspironin këtë takim të fshehtë?
Në periudhën komunizmit, në vitet 1945-1990, ishe apo nuk ishe agjent, kjo nuk varej shumë prej asaj çka ishe në të vërtetë, po prej asaj nëse Sigurimi kishte arritur të siguronte ndonjë provë kundër teje. Kështu me ish-kryeministrin e vendit për afro tridhjetë vjet po punohej të gjendeshin prova kundër tij si pro perëndimor, që ishte e ndaluar rreptësisht në atë kohë. Pas kritikave që iu bënë pas vdekjes, iu gjetën disa lidhje kinse ishin me qëllim rrëzimin e pushtetit nga duart e Enver Hoxhës dhe vendosjen e një liberalizmi më të madh të jetës, ku pluripartitizmi do të ishte baza e shtetit të së ardhmes në optikën e Mehmet Shehut. Në një vizitë që kishte bërë në Francë, në një klinikë të këtij vendi, Mehmeti kishte kërkuar që të kishte një takim jo protokollar "tète à tète" me kryeministrin francez, Shaban Delmaz, por me një konditë, që "ky takim të mos dekonspirohej në mass-mediumet" dhe se përgjegjësia e atyre që do ta dekonspironin sekretin do të ishte e madhe, deri në burg". Ishte një shprehje identike si ajo e dikurshme, kur realizoi takimin me Josif Broz Titon dhe Randolf Çurçillin, në anijen "Kuin Elisabet", ku ai do të vinte para përgjegjësisë Llambi Peçinin, në rast se do të dekonspironte takimin me ta. Për kryeministrin francez kishte kritika në shtyp për jetën e tij të lirë private, si dhe për linjën proamerikane të politikës së tij, që konsiderohej pak a shumë si largim nga politika tradicionale e De Golit, për të ruajtur identitetin e linjës që po ravijëzohej si në Francë dhe në Gjermani, e ashtuquajtura "Ost-Politik", e cila mori konturime të qarta, sidomos pas daljes së Francës nga NATO. Brenda dy ditësh u mor konfirmimi nga kryeministri francez dhe u caktua dita dhe ora e takimit. Ky takim u realizua, por u dekonspirua shpejt dhe, ditën e nesërme, agjencitë kryesore të lajmeve dhanë njoftimet me komente politike, sipas interesave të tyre, të cilat bënin interpretime nga më të ndryshmet. Ky takim u mor vesh dhe nga Enver Hoxha, dhe në diskutimet që u bënë në Byro kundër Mehmet Shehut iu përmend dhe ky fakt, si një moment ku tregohej lidhja e kryeministrit me imperialistët dhe aleatët e tyre. Kjo ngjarje ndodhi pikërisht në kohën kur zbulimi i jashtëm shqiptar kishte mjaft informacione nga burime të veprimtarisë së fshehtë, si në radhët e emigracionit politik, ashtu dhe në radhët e diplomacisë së fshehtë, për një aktivitet të shtuar të disa zbulimeve të huaja që po riaktivizonin si agjenturën e vjetër, ashtu edhe atë të rekrutuar nga subjektet tona, si në Lindje ashtu edhe në Perëndim, me detyrë kryesore ndryshimin e regjimit të Hoxhës. Sipas tyre, kjo do të arrihej me anë të veprimtarisë agjenturore me një pikësynim sintezë: Në pamundësi për të bërë përmbysje, t'i shkohej opinionit për liberalizimin e tij për krijimin e një sistemi, që të qëndronte midis sistemit vetadministrues liberal jugosllav dhe socializmit suedez. Nga ana e saj, diplomacia e fshehtë shqiptare po bënte përpjekje për hapje në Perëndim, veprimtari e cila u sigurua qysh në fillim nga fqinjët tanë, gjë që vërtetohet nga dokumentet e arkivës së Departamentit të Shtetit Amerikan, si dhe nga aktiviteti konkret i shërbimeve të fshehta të tyre të dokumentuara në arkivat tona. Në këtë kontekst politik dhe agjenturor zhvillohet dhe takimi i M.Shehut me kryeministrin francez, i cili pati jehonë të madhe, si dhe interesim të skajshëm nga fqinjët tanë, si dhe nga agjentura dhe politika e shtetit sovjetik.
*

Cili është plani i Mehmetit për të helmuar Enver Hoxhën?*

Është një mister shumë i madh që do të duhet një periudhë e gjatë për të vërtetuar një plan të tillë të ish-kryeministrit të vendit në periudhën 1953-1981. Një letër që është publikuar në shtypin periodik të kohëve të fundit, ka treguar se si një udhëheqës i lartë me kodin M 008 do të helmonte diktatorin komunist, Enver Hoxha. Kjo ka ngelur më tepër në kuadrin e spekulimit dhe nuk dihet me saktësi, nëse Mehmeti e donte vdekjen e Enverit dhe a ka pasur ai synim që të ishte pasuesi i Enver Hoxhës në periudhën që ai do të rrëzohej nga pushteti.


*A ka ndikim Mehmet Shehu në eliminimin e shumë figurave të sistemit diktatorial? Si e zuri vendin e Koçi Xoxes?*

Konfliktet në Byronë Politike të KQ nuk do të kishin të sosur. Në vazhdën e përplasjeve brenda Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare, këtë herë radhën për të qenë përballë togave të zeza të asaj kohe, e kishte Koçi Xoxe, një nga themeluesit e PKSH-së. I deleguari i Grupit Komunist të Korçës, që së bashku me të atin vuri gjthçka kishte në shërbim të Lëvizjes Komuniste e Luftës Çlirimtare, i duhej të përballej me akuzën e rëndë të "veprimtarisë armiqësore". Më të devotshmit në goditjen e tij, ishin Mehmet Shehu dhe hetuesi Bedri Spahiu, të cilët nuk do të linin gjë pa thënë për ish-drejtuesin e Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe ministrin e Punëve të Brendshme. Dëshmitarët e asaj kohe tregojnë për një klimë mbytëse që ishte krijuar nga qëndrimet e ashpra të Sigurimit të Shtetit, aq sa njerëzit ishin shumë të frikësuar nga ky shërbim famëkeq, për veprimtarinë e të cilit, kishte dijeni Enver Hoxha. Përkrahësit e Hoxhës këtë herë gjetën rastin të godasin fort, madje, në këtë pikë duke e ditur se do të kishin mbështetjen e këtij të fundit. Në kohën që Ministria e Brendshme ishte në duart e Xoxes, në të vërtetë kryente disa survejime të funksionarëve të Partisë, por të gjitha këto kishin marrë edhe miratimin e Enverit, pasi ky i fundit luante me dy porta. Madje, edhe fjalimin që Koçi Xoxe mbajti në dhjetor të vitit 1947, me rastin e hapjes së Shkollës së Partisë, ku ai trajton marrëdhëniet me Jugosllavinë, për të cilin u akuzua si projugosllav, e kishte parë dhe miratuar më parë Enveri. Koçi Xoxe pranoi se kishte bërë survejimin e Mehmet Shehut, pasi kishte informacion se tek ai shkonte Sejfulla Malëshova dhe këtë e kishte realizuar pas Vendimit të Byrosë.


*A ka vepruar kundër interesave të popullit të tij?*

Duke i dhënë përgjigje kësaj pyetjeje, në mënyrë retrospektive duhet të bëheshin analizat shkencore të ngjarjeve, sidomos të diplomacisë dhe shërbimit të fshehtë, të mbushura jo vetëm me informacione, por edhe me dizinformime të tipit makjavelist. Gjithashtu, shtrohet pyetja tjetër: A ishte Shqipëria aq e pasur me kontribute e intelektualë të shquar, sa t'i sakrifikojmë ata me pa të drejtë për shkak të bindjeve, të mendimeve të kundërta? Kështu ia vlen që të bëhet edhe një vlerësim. Ai duhet të nisë nga një varg informacionesh, jo nga ato të pakonfirmuara, por nga burime të vërteta, e të pavarura. Sipas historianëve të periudhës dihet që Mehmeti ishte promotor i luftës së klasave, që në kushtet dhe rrethanat e kohës konsiderohej, "parimor, i prerë në vendime dhe i papajtueshëm me gabimet dhe fajet, për të cilat ai ishte i pari që kërkonte dënime të rrepta". Sipas vajzës së tij më vonë ai nisi të mendonte për çka kishte bërë dhe madje ndjente keqardhje për to. Kuptoi gjithashtu se si e kishte përdorur Enver Hoxha në eliminimet e mëparshme. Por, atëherë ishte tepër vonë pasi edhe ai ishte vënë prej kohësh në shënjestrën e Hoxhës, i cili mundi ta mbyllë kapitullin "Shehu" më 18 dhjetor 1981.


*Misteret*

1. Pa dyshim misteri më i madh që lidhet me figurën e Mehmet Shehut ka të bëjë me atë nëse ai është vetëvrarë apo e kanë vrarë? Ky do të ngelet një rebus deri sa fakte të tjera më të besueshme do të dalin në dritë.

2. A ka qenë një poliagjent, siç u deklamua pas vdekjes së Mehmet Shehut? Për çfarë e takoi Mehmet Shehu kryeministrin francez, Shaban Delmaz dhe pse kërcënoi shoqëruesit e tij me burg, në rast se dekonspironin këtë takim të fshehtë?

3. Cili ishte plani i Mehmetit për të helmuar Enver Hoxhën? Çfarë shkruajnë dokumentet e huaja lidhur me një plan të tillë?

4. A ka ndikim Mehmet Shehu në eliminimin e shumë figurave të sistemit diktatorial? Si e zuri vendin e Koçi Xoxes në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme?

5. Cili ishte ndikimi i ish-kryeministrit në mbledhjet e Byrosë Politike kur gjykoheshin shumë nga personalitetet e asaj kohe? Si e këshillonte Mehmet Shehu, Enverin?
*

Fakte mbi gjyqin*

17 dhjetor 1981 - Të gjithë anëtarët e Byrosë Politike kritikojnë dhe dënojnë me vendosmëri aktin e fejesës së djalit të Mehmetit me një vajzë që vinte nga një familje e papërshtatshme politikisht.

17 dhjetor 1981 - Rreth mbrëmjes, Mehmet Shehu kërkon të takojë Enver Hoxhën, por refuzohet nga ky i fundit me preteksin se kishte njerëz për darkë.

17 dhjetor 1981 - Para mesnate, Mehmet Shehu futet në studion e tij për të shkruar autokritikën që do të mbante të nesërmen në Byronë Politike.

01:30 e mëngjesit të 18 dhjetorit 1981 - Mehmet Shehu ishte akoma zgjuar dhe duke shkruar autokritikën e tij në studio. Kjo sipas dëshmisë së djalit të tij.

18 dhjetor 1981 - Gjendet nga familjarët trupi i pajetë i Mehmet Shehut, sipas specialistëve të asaj kohe, ai ishte vetëvrarë në orët e para të mëngjesit me pistoletën e tij.

25 vjet kanë kaluar nga vdekja e ish-kryeministrit dhe ende nuk është saktësuar nëse ishte një vetëvrasje apo një ekzekutim i tipit mafioz.


*Jetëshkrimi*

Emri: Mehmet
Mbiemri: Shehu
Vendlindje: Çorrush, Mallakastër
1948-1953 - Pas shkarkimit të Koçi Xoxes dhe pushkatimit të tij në krye të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme u vendos Mehmet Shehu.
1953-1981 - Pas postit të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, i cili i shërbeu si trampolino, Mehmet Shehu u bë kryeministri i Shqipërisë, duke qëndruar më tepër nga të gjithë në atë post.
1936 - Ka qenë pjesëmarrës në Luftën e Spanjës dhe sipas Hoxhës, pas thyerjes së Luftës Antifashiste shkoi në një kamp refugjatësh në Francë, ku ndenji tre vjet.
Në mars 1943, Mehmet Shehu shprehu shenja pakënaqësie, sepse në Konferencën e Parë të Vendit në Labinot, u zgjodh vetëm kandidat i Komitetit Qendror.
Në maj të vitit 1944, përsëri Shehu u shfaq i pakënaqur, pasi edhe në Kongresin e Përmetit atij nuk iu dha grada gjeneral si disa të tjerëve.
40 vjet me radhë, Mehmet Shehu qëndroi në funksione të larta shtetërore, ku kulmin e arriti duke u bërë kryeministër i vendit.
18 dhjetor 1981, Mehmet Shehu gjendet i vdekur në dhomën e tij duke u deklamuar si një vetëvrasje, por që deri më sot mbart dhe shumë mistere të cilat ndoshta me kalimin e kohës do të zbardhen.
_
Tirana Observer 
25 Korrik 2006_

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur  	 
* 
Historia dhe të fshehtat e ish-shefit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të ushtrisë shqiptare


Katër misteret e Petrit Dumes*


Armand JONUZI, Erion HABILAJ

Gjenerali që luftoi dhe mbrojti me guxim vendin e tij, si gjatë Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare ashtu edhe pas saj, u tregua i pafuqishëm për të mbrojtur veten përballë akuzave të Enver Hoxhës. Jeta dhe misteret e gjeneralit Petrit Dume janë sot pjesë e rubrikës "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur". Misteret e jetës së gjeneralit të shquar, akuzat, marrëdhëniet me Enverin dhe Mehmetin do jenë pjesë e rubrikës së ditës së sotme. Historia e "profecisë" së gjeneralit, i cili vetëm pak para se të ekzekutohej do të deklaronte se ishte i pafajshëm dhe koha do ta vërtetonte pafajësinë e tij. Pra të gjitha këtyre pikave do t'u jepet përgjigje në numrin e sotëm të rubrikës "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur"
*
Përse u dënua Petrit Dume? Cilat ishin të fshehtat që kishte zbuluar Enver Hoxha për "grupin e ushtrisë"?*

Në pesë vjeçarin e parë të viteve '70 në Shqipëri ndodhën tre episode tepër tronditëse për fatet e diktaturës komuniste. Në tri nga fushat e jetës shoqërore, respektivisht në kulturë e art, ushtri dhe ekonomi pati një revolucion total, ku në këto fusha u gjetën dhe armiqtë, siç u cilësuan në atë kohë dhe u dënuan. Njëri prej tyre ishte dhe Petrit Dume, një nga ushtarakët më të lartë në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes. Ai në atë kohë mbante postin e lartë të shefit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm. Shqetësimet dhe frika deri në panik pushtuan udhëheqjen e lartë të Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë. Duhej me çdo kusht t'i pritej rruga katastrofës që e kërcënonte. Nga të tre sektorët që u goditën, më tepër e pësoi ushtria, sepse ishte dhe pika më delikate e atij sistemi. Në këtë sektor ndodheshin dhe kuadrot më të lartë të atij sistemi. Udhëheqjen e lartë të Partisë e kishte shqetësuar gjendja në ushtri që në vitin 1966 dhe sidomos përplasjet që kishte ministri i Mbrojtjes dhe shefi i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm për stil pune e për kompetenca. Në vitin 1974 Enver Hoxha dhe udhëheqja e lartë e Partisë iu kundër vunë pikërisht ministrit të Mbrojtjes, Beqir Balluku, por nuk do të përfundonte këtu. Pas likuidimit të Ballukut vjen radha edhe e Petrit Dumes. Për të likuiduar këta të dy, duhej të akuzoheshin si bashkëpunëtorë për një komplot, pasi të dy ishin kundër të ashtuquajturave materiale të zeza. Petrit Dume asnjëherë nuk kishte pasur si synim që të dilte kundër linjës së Partisë, por kjo nuk vlejti, pasi për të u gjetën dhe fakte, të cilat mblidheshin në mënyrë tepër abuzive, pasi shumica e tyre niseshin nga thashethemet. Një ndër metodat më të preferuara të Enver Hoxhës ka qenë fitimi i besimit dhe nënshtrimit të tjetrit, duke e afruar, mirëtrajtuar e duke e ngritur në detyrë, pa hequr dorë për asnjë çast nga survejimi dhe ndjekja hap pas hapi e veprimtarisë së tjetrit. Po qe se dyshonte apo dispononte ndonjë provë që tregonte se ky kishte filluar të devijonte, nuk nguronte aspak deri në eliminim e tij fizik. Këtë e bënte gjithnjë pa ekspozuar as shenjën më të vogël të armiqësisë personale me viktimën, por gjithmonë duke nxjerrë si gjoks mburoje vijën marksiste-leniniste të partisë, luftën për të mbrojtur këtë vijë dhe unitetin e radhëve të partisë. Këtë metodë e përdori edhe me Dumen. Petrit Dume gaboi rëndë që i besoi shumë Enver Hoxhës dhe klikës së tij. Petriti harroi që virtytet e larta morale të njerëzve çdo ditë e më shumë po zbeheshin e po ktheheshin në antipod të tyre, veçanërisht në sferat e larta të superstrukturës. Harroi që hipokrizia, intriga, padrejtësia e pabesia në majën e piramidës partiake e shtetërore ishin kthyer prej kohësh në normë morale e në mjete për të mbijetuar. Se për të hir të kësaj mbijetese e jetëgjatësie të diktaturës dhe të vetë Enver Hoxhës, jeta e njerëzve ishte shumë pak. Petrit Dume nuk kishte asnjë plan të fshehtë, këtë e deklaroi dhe në gjyqin farsë që atij iu bë. "Gjatë gjithë jetës sime që kam punuar në ushtri, kam ditur e ka menduar se gjithmonë kam vënë të gjitha forcat e mia për t'i shërbyer sa më mirë popullit dhe Partisë, se nuk kam menduar kurrë për të ngritur ushtrinë për të arrestuar apo asgjësuar Komitetin Qendror e Qeverinë", deklaroi ai në gjyq.


*A ekzistonte një plan për të rrëzuar pushtetin nga "grupi i ushtarakëve"? Çfarë ishte Byroja e vogël që zbuloi Enver Hoxha, cili ishte roli i Petrit Dumes në këtë Byro paralele me atë të Komitetit Qendror?*

Në gjyqin që iu bë katërshes së ushtrisë, Beqir Balluku, Petrit Dume, Rahman Parllaku dhe Hito Çako u gjet motivacioni se këta ishin duke hartuar një plan kundër pushtetit dhe kundër vetë Enver Hoxhës. Por sipas tyre, ky plan nuk ekzistonte, sepse nëse do të ekzistonte një plan i tillë, ata nuk do ta kishin të vështirë ta rrëzonin pushtetin. Gjyqtari i asaj kohe lexonte akuza që vetëm ai dhe ata që e kishin porositur mund t'i besonin. Puna armiqësore, sipas tyre, paska ekzistuar vite me radhë tek Petrit Dume, ku akuzohej si të ishte një nga armiqtë e këtij pushteti që nga fillimi, ndërkohë që ishte krejt e kundërta, pasi Petrit Dume e të tjerë kishin dhënë kontribut të rëndësishëm në vendosjen e këtij pushteti. Mister ngelet pa dyshim nëse kishte një Byro paralele me të Komitetit Qendror, siç u aludua. Në materialet që shfrytëzoheshin në gjyqin e Petrit Dumes, shtrohej dhe një problem tjetër, krijimi gjoja i një Komiteti Qendror brenda Komitetit Qendror të PPSH-së, si një strukturë e veçantë. Pra, aludohej që ushtarakët e lartë, shtatë anëtarët dhe kandidatët e Komitetit Qendror kishin krijuar edhe organizmin e tyre, një Komitet Qendror të veçantë. Shkruhej në material, madje se këta persona kishin bërë edhe mbledhje si aparat i KQ, se kishin shtruar probleme, pra ishin shkëputur nga aparati i KQ të PPSH. Një nga linjat e tjera, shkruhet në materialet që ishin në disponim nga gjyqtarët, që shërbeu edhe për hetimet, ishin problemet ekonomike. Sidomos normat, rregulloret që ishin nxjerrë për administrimin ekonomik, ai i ndërmarrjeve bujqësore ushtarake, shpërdorimet, përvetësimet e të tjera. Sipas materialeve, dilte se këto norma ishin në kundërshtim me normat e përgjithshme të drejtimit ekonomik. Kështu, i ashtuquajturi "grupi puçist i ushtarakëve të lartë" dilte nga materialet shtet brenda shtetit. Pra, këto materiale kishin krijuar fizionominë e ekzistencës së një komploti në tërësinë e tij.

*
Cilat ishin marrëdhëniet e tij me Mehmet Shehun, para arrestimit dhe gjatë arrestimit, pse ndryshuan raportet?*

Në pamjen e parë duket si diçka e çuditshme kur dy persona kanë mendime të njëjta për një ose disa probleme të caktuara dhe për të njëjtat probleme, zënë pozicione të kundërta. Megjithëkëtë, një fenomen i tillë takohet jo rrallë në veprimtarinë praktike të njerëzve. Kështu ka ndodhur edhe në marrëdhëniet e ndërsjella midis Petrit Dumes dhe Mehmet Shehut. Derisa Petriti u vu përpara akuzave që dihen, midis tij dhe Shehut, me përjashtime të rralla, kanë ekzistuar marrëdhënie të mira mirëkuptimi dhe se kanë pasur më shumë pika takimi se sa pika ndarjeje në fushën e teorisë dhe të praktikës ushtarake. Kjo për faktin se, si njëri ashtu edhe tjetri, e kanë treguar veten me vepra si komandantë të zotë gjatë Luftës për çlirim dhe më pas si ushtarakë të përmasave operativo-strategjike të njohur si brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Po pse ndryshuan raportet midis Petritit dhe Mehmetit? Arsyeja që filloi të luhatej raporti i marrëdhënieve të ndërsjella midis tyre. Mehmet Shehu shkroi tezat sipas orientimeve dhe nën drejtimin apo kujdesin e Enver Hoxhës. Ky i fundit e kishte bërë rolin absolut të udhëheqjes së partisë parim bazë në gjithë jetën dhe veprimtarinë e vendit. Pra ushtria nuk mund të bënte përjashtim nga ky parim. Për rrjedhojë Mehmet Shehu do ta shënonte atë në tezë me doemos. Përndryshe ai do të binte ndesh me Hoxhën, do të hidhte poshtë vlerësimet e konsideratat më të larta që kishte diktatori për të. Ndoshta ai do t'i thoshte lamtumirë edhe karrierës politike të tij. Kjo ishte një arsye pse ata i prishën marrëdhëniet, pasi për Mehmet Shehun më rëndësi kishte ta mbante mirë me Enver Hoxhën se sa me Petrit Dumen.


*Çfarë iu deklaroi Petrit Dume ekzekutoreve para vdekjes?*

Në gjyqin që zgjati afro 11 muaj, ku të pranishëm ishin Petrit Dume, Beqir Balluku, Hito Çako dhe Rahman Parllaku, u morën vendime vërtet të rënda për katër kuadrot e lartë të ushtrisë. Tre të parët morën dënimin kapital, atë me pushkatim ndërsa Parllaku u dënua me 25 heqje lirie. Se sa i pa bazë ishte trajtimi i Petrit Dumes dhe ky vendim, si dhe dënimi më vonë i tij me vdekje, e pohon vetë Petriti kur atij i kërkojnë të thotë fjalën e fundit para pushkatimit. Ai thotë: "Historia do ta vërtetojë që jam i pafajshëm". Në të vërtetë historia tregoi që ai ishte i pafajshëm. Në gjyqin që u bë në gjykatën e kasacionit të asaj kohe, në korrik të vitin 1994, u rrëzua e gjithë akuza që u ishte bërë këtyre figurave ushtarake të shtetit tonë dhe doli që gjyqi ishte nisur nga fjalimet e Enver Hoxhës dhe jo nga faktet reale të cilat byroistët e asaj kohe pretendonin. Me këtë rast ata morën amnistinë edhe pse nuk vlejti, pasi tre prej tyre u pushkatuan që në atë kohë.


*Misteret*

1. Përse u dënua Petrit Dume? Cilat ishin të fshehtat që kishte zbuluar Enver Hoxha për "grupin armiqësor" në ushtrinë shqiptare?

2. A ekzistonte një plan për të rrëzuar pushtetin nga grupi i ushtarakëve? Çfarë ishte Byroja e vogël që zbuloi Enver Hoxha, cili ishte roli i Petrit Dumes në këtë Byro paralele me atë të Komitetit Qendror?

3. Cilat ishin marrëdhëniet e tij me Mehmet Shehun, para arrestimit dhe gjatë arrestimit, pse ndryshuan raportet midis dy personaliteteve?

4. Çfarë iu deklaroi Petrit Dume ekzekutoreve para vdekjes? Pse ishte i bindur që historia do t'i jepte të drejtë?

*Fakte mbi gjyqin*

3-4 korrik 1974, zhvillohet mbledhje urgjente e drejtorëve të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe komandantëve të korpuseve në Shtëpinë e Pushimit të Ushtarakëve në Durrës.

4 korrik 1974, vendoset në qendër të akuzave Petrit Dume, Beqir Balluku dhe Hito Çako, si përgjegjësit kryesorë për materialin studimor që këta ia kishin ngarkuar për ta shkruar, Rahman Parllakut, Spiro Shalësit, Ernest Jakovës dhe kuadrove të tjerë të ministrisë, materiale që u cilësuan si "Tezat e zeza".

25-26 korrik 1974, zhvillon punimet Kongresi i 6-të i KQ të PPSH-së, që e dënon Petrit Dumen dhe e përjashton nga Komiteti Qendror dhe Partia, gjithashtu e shkarkojnë nga funksionet shtetërore që ai mbante.

10 tetor 1974, zhvillohet mbledhja e Byrosë Politike, që quan bashkëpunëtorë të Beqir Ballukut, Petrit Dumen dhe Hito Çakon, të cilët me kërkesë të Byrosë Politike arrestohen.

Dhjetor 1974, në bazë të informacioneve të ardhura nga Komiteti Qendror i PPSH-së dhe nga Ministria e Brendshme, Prokuroria dhe Gjykata e Lartë formulojnë akuzat ndaj Beqir Ballukut, Petrit Dumes dhe Hito Çakos, të cilët shpallen fajtorë dhe marrin nga Gjykata e Lartë dënimin kapital, atë me vdekje.

1975, viti kur ekzekutohen me urdhër dhe vendim të Gjykatës së Lartë, ish-ministri Mbrojtjes, Beqir Balluku, ish-shefi Shtabit të Përgjithshëm, Petrit Dume dhe ish-drejtori Politik i Ushtrisë, Hito Çako.

*
Jeteshkrimi*

Emri: Petrit
Mbiemri: Dume
Vendlindja: Starje, Kolonjë
Shkollimi:
Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje. Të mesmen e la përgjysmë dhe u kthye në Kolonjë. Sapo u kthye filloi veprimtarinë me çetën e atij rrethi, pastaj u bë komandant i batalionit partizan "Hakmarrja".
Pas çlirimit Petriti shkoi për studime dhe kreu me sukses Akademinë Komando-Shtabi gjitharmëshe në Moskë.
Aktiviteti:
Që nga vitit 1953 deri më 1974 kreu detyrën e shefit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë shqiptare.
1948-1974, deputeti Kuvendit Popullor në të gjitha legjislaturat.
1948-1974 ka qenë anëtar i Komitetit Qendror dhe në vitet e fundit edhe kandidat i Byrosë Politike.
1974 Petrit Dume së bashku me tre kuadro të tjerë të lartë të ushtrisë shqiptare arrestohen si armiq të popullit, pasi mendoheshin se kishin në plan të rrëzonin pushtetin.
11 muaj pas arrestimit dhe gjykimit vendoset që Petrit Dume bashkë me Beqir Ballukun dhe Hito Çakon të pushkatohen.
Korrik 1994, Gjykata e Kasacionit e asaj kohe jep amnistinë për kuadro të lartë ushtarak, duke deklaruar se gjyqi ishte i stisur dhe pa baza të faktuara. 
_
Tirana Observer
26 Korrik 2006_

----------

